# Can we talk about penis size??



## Tberry

Ok ladies... I am newly separated, soon to be divorced from my cheating soon to be ex husband. We were together 11 years and he was very well endowed. My new man while is excellent at pleasing me, has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison. While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration. We've tried a few different positions and it does feel good, but not orgasm good. Luckily he is very attentive in other areas and does get me off, but I wonder if he is self conscious about his size. I gave him a BJ last night for the first time (we've only had sex 4 times so far) and he just seemed very tense. I can only wonder if he was wondering what I thought of his penis. I didn't mention it for fear of embarrassment, and gave him a pretty damn good BJ, so I would hope he can tell I'm not bothered by it. I also realized that our vaginas are magic in that even tho he may be smaller, it didn't really feel much different than my ex. Does size really matter??


----------



## Um Excuse Me

Okay, just so I understand correctly. Your soon to be ex-husband has, or is a big d**k?:scratchhead:


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Um Excuse Me said:


> Okay, just so I understand correctly. Your soon to be ex-husband has, or is a big d**k?:scratchhead:


Both, clearly. :laugh:


----------



## purplesunsets

Hmm.. well.. I'm not very experienced in this regard as I've had only a handful of lovers and they all had average or a bit above average size penises . I've never been with someone who was very well-endowed and I'm kind of glad for that... although it would be enjoyable to give a BJ to that man...it would hurt! Haha. 

I think the size doesn't matter too much if it's all good! If he can pleasure you and get you to orgasm, then great! The other bonus: anal . Hahaha...it's guaranteed to be pleasurable with a man with a small penis hahaha.


----------



## Edo Edo

Ladies, I apologize for the intrusion into the ladies' lounge, but I feel the need to inform you all that every single male member of TAM will be reading this thread THOROUGHLY.... 

Please continue...


----------



## Middle of Everything

Tberry said:


> We were together 11 years and he was very well endowed. My new man while is excellent at pleasing me, has a much smaller penis. *There's just no comparison*. While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration.
> 
> 
> *I also realized that our vaginas are magic in that even tho he may be smaller, it didn't really feel much different than my ex. *Does size really matter??


Uhhhhh, so which is it?


Also checking my watch................................................................................Yep its been exactly 23 hours since our last **** size thread. Proceed.


----------



## Middle of Everything

purplesunsets said:


> The other bonus: anal . Hahaha...it's guaranteed to be pleasurable with a man with a small penis hahaha.


Bravo Purple, bravo.


----------



## Tberry

um excuse me said:


> okay, just so i understand correctly. Your soon to be ex-husband has, or is a big d**k?:scratchhead:


both!


----------



## Satya

If he's self conscious, that's his issue.

The best you can do is make him feel good. Men remember how a woman makes them feel when they're with her.

Your ex may have been better endowed, but he's your ex. Both he and his **** are out of your life.

If having a well endowed man is a requirement, then don't try to force a square peg into a round hole. If it's important enough to you, you WILL come to resent your current man because he won't satisfy your needs.

Also, if he is insecure about his size, there is nothing you can do to help end his hangups. That's all on him. I realize you are going into this with good intentions, but under no circumstances compare him to your ex. It's like him comparing your boob size with that of an ex of his. It's not fair and we like to be judged according to who we are and what we have, not who we aren't and what we lack.


----------



## Tberry

purplesunsets said:


> Hmm.. well.. I'm not very experienced in this regard as I've had only a handful of lovers and they all had average or a bit above average size penises . I've never been with someone who was very well-endowed and I'm kind of glad for that... although it would be enjoyable to give a BJ to that man...it would hurt! Haha.
> 
> I think the size doesn't matter too much if it's all good! If he can pleasure you and get you to orgasm, then great! The other bonus: anal . Hahaha...it's guaranteed to be pleasurable with a man with a small penis hahaha.


OMG yes, anal with my ex was PAINFUL! Thanks for that reminder lol.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Satya said:


> If having a well endowed man is a requirement, then don't try to force a *square peg into a round hole*. If it's important enough to you, you WILL come to resent your current man because he won't satisfy your needs.


New guy has a square "peg"? Holy ****, I must have missed that part. :wink2:


----------



## Tberry

Satya said:


> If he's self conscious, that's his issue.
> 
> The best you can do is make him feel good. Men remember how a woman makes them feel when they're with her.
> 
> Your ex may have been better endowed, but he's your ex. Both he and his **** are out of your life.
> 
> If having a well endowed man is a requirement, then don't try to force a square peg into a round hole. If it's important enough to you, you WILL come to resent your current man because he won't satisfy your needs.
> 
> Also, if he is insecure about his size, there is nothing you can do to help end his hangups. That's all on him. I realize you are going into this with good intentions, but under no circumstances compare him to your ex. It's like him comparing your boob size with that of an ex of his. It's not fair and we like to be judged according to who we are and what we have, not who we aren't and what we lack.



Definitely not a requirement! My ex was an assho*e, this guy is better in every way. Just different I guess. I'm used to the same penis for the last 11 years, so going to something so drastically different is... just different I guess. But the sex so far is phenomenal! And he can please me well. I am attracted to the man, not the penis.


----------



## purplesunsets

Tberry said:


> OMG yes, anal with my ex was PAINFUL! Thanks for that reminder lol.


Riiighhtt?! Welcome all the new possibilities  !! Hahaha.


----------



## Um Excuse Me

Tberry said:


> I am attracted to the man, not the penis.



For some women, they're one and the same......:wink2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

New pick up line:

"Hey, I may be small, but that just means we can go straight to anal!"

Bound to yield all kinds of success on the dating scene.


----------



## Um Excuse Me




----------



## purplesunsets

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> New pick up line:
> 
> "Hey, I may be small, but that just means we can go straight to anal!"
> 
> Bound to yield all kinds of success on the dating scene.


Hahaha, hey yooooo. It's the new way to a woman's heart  !


----------



## Middle of Everything

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> New pick up line:
> 
> "Hey, I may be small, but that just means we can go straight to anal!"
> 
> Bound to yield all kinds of success on the dating scene.


Jeez you put it so nicely Rocky. Sounds much more seductive than my thought of "Hey I may have a small(er) ****, but when I stick up your ass it will feel much better for you. I think. I hope. Thats what were going with. Itll feel better in your ass ok?"


----------



## WilliamM

I am a man. Intruder, I know.

I just want to say it seems to me you assume he was nervous about the size of his penis while you performed fellatio on him. I think there could be a great many other things he could have been nervous about. I suggest you may have been assuming that because it’s what you were thinking about, not what he was thinking about.


----------



## Amplexor

His tenseness may have nothing to do with size. Some men, myself included, have a more difficult time climaxing through oral than other forms of sex. With a new partner it might be stressful because he doesn't want her to feel she is not good at it or is lacking something. That exacerbates the stress and can delay the climax or worse experience a lose of the erection. In general the situation vastly improves as the relationship moves forward and passed the discovery phase.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

WilliamM said:


> I am a man. Intruder, I know.
> 
> I just want to say it seems to me you assume he was nervous about the size of his penis while you performed fellatio on him. I think there could be a great many other things he could have been nervous about. I suggest you may have been assuming that because it’s what you were thinking about, not what he was thinking about.


Indeed.

If not previously discussed and agreed, there's always the "OMG, where am I going to ejaculate?" concern. Guys (who actually care about their partner) don't want to just blow in the mouth if it's not preapproved. Worry can be a buzzkill. And it's so easy to not think about it beforehand and then it seems too late after the festivities have started.


----------



## Um Excuse Me

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Indeed.
> 
> If not previously discussed and agreed, there's always the "OMG, where am I going to ejaculate?" concern. Guys (who actually care about their partner) don't want to just blow in the mouth if it's not preapproved. Worry can be a buzzkill. And it's so easy to not think about it beforehand and then it seems too late after the festivities have started.



Ahhhh yes, where can I empty my custard launcher? :scratchhead:


----------



## WilliamM

The things a guy worries about as a woman slides her lips downward can include things like will she hate the hair, OMG did I fart after my last shower, I hope it doesn’t taste like pee, what should I do with my hands? And on and on.

And personally I just don’t like getting blow jobs. So I have to figure out how to be appreciative.

And some people pass gas when they orgasm, so if they are with someone new that’s a big deal with respect to oral sex. I had a girlfriend once who was ashamed of herself for that, but I let her know I didn’t mind.

Getting used to each other is tough. I just doubt he was wondering how his penis measured up to the competition at that moment.


----------



## Tberry

Thanks everyone for the input! I'm sure he'll relax in time.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Did you TELL him that he was smaller then your ex?


----------



## Tberry

I should also mention that he had a medical problem 4-5 years ago where they had to graft skin from his leg to his testicles and he told me it makes him self conscious. He was up front about this during our first real conversation getting to know each other and I told him it doesn't bother me and I like that his balls won't ever hang to his knees lol. 

I do believe he will relax more as we get more used to each other.


----------



## Tberry

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Did you TELL him that he was smaller then your ex?


Hell no!!!!


----------



## uhtred

PIV is just one part of sex. There are tons of other things he can do. 

Depending on his attitude, he may be happy to introduce toys into your play as well.


----------



## StarFires

Errrrrr....huh? This is awfully confusing. LOL

new man while is excellent at pleasing me
has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison. 
While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration. 
But the sex so far is phenomenal!

That's a little confusing, but if it doesn't matter to you, which it clearly doesn't, then size doesn't matter. But yeah, I'm pretty sure it does matter to men who are self conscious about it. You can help him build his confidence though, and what you did last night probably helped a lot.

You said he can't get you to finish with just penetration. That's usually less of a problem when a guy is large but when he's small, it just takes a little know how. Most women say they can't have vaginal orgasms at all. Some even say they don't like intercouse and just do it for him. I was the same way for many years. Even if it feels good (which sometimes it doesn't), it can be very boring, and many women dread it because it doesn't amount to anything. But that way of thinking, and enduring intercourse just for his pleasure, is normally the result of not knowing their body's anatomy and how it works and from their guy not knowing either. But you can have vaginal orgasms no matter, or almost no matter, his size. He just needs to learn your anatomy and how to use his penis as a tool. To help get you there, try the pointers that I wrote in this thread. I hope it helps you to learn, and teach him, about your errogenous zones, namely your g-spot, so you enjoy penetration SOOO much more and he, small size and all, can give you blowout orgasms. I think it begins around the 6th paragraph. Le me know what you think.



Edo Edo said:


> Ladies, I apologize for the intrusion into the ladies' lounge, but I feel the need to inform you all that every single male member of TAM will be reading this thread THOROUGHLY....
> 
> Please continue...


LOL As someone else indicated, I'm sure it's not hardly the first post of this subject and nature. You smaller guys can also benefit from my pointers in that link.


----------



## Don't Panic

WilliamM said:


> I am a man. Intruder, I know.
> 
> I just want to say it seems to me you assume he was nervous about the size of his penis while you performed fellatio on him. *I think there could be a great many other things he could have been nervous about*. I suggest you may have been assuming that because it’s what you were thinking about, not what he was thinking about.


Gotta watch those teeth, or so I've heard.

Can't contribute much to your query Tberry. I've been a one pony girl for the last 20 years, pleased with the ride overall. If memory serves, my spouse is a bit larger than average, I like to tease him about *that*. I don't think he minds.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Tberry said:


> I should also mention that he had a medical problem 4-5 years ago where they had to graft skin from his leg to his testicles and he told me it makes him self conscious.


See, there is always _something_ pertinent that the OPs leave out until the 20-something post. Always.


----------



## sokillme

Maxwedge 413 said:


> See, there is always _something_ pertinent that the OPs leave out until the 20-something post. Always.


Right so it sounds like he has a medical problem. OP is he really small?


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Yeah is he small or just not huge like the ex?


----------



## Tberry

sokillme said:


> Right so it sounds like he has a medical problem. OP is he really small?


He had a medical problem, it's all better now tho. And yea, compared to my ex he is really small. My first husband before my ex I would consider average, and he's smaller than him too.

Plus side, I didn't gag or choke! :grin2:


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Snickers calls those "fun-size".


----------



## Um Excuse Me

:scratchhead:....


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Yep. If dissatisfied with your measurement, just use the other side of the ruler. 

Report the number accurately.

You're not required to follow the number with "centimeters." If she just assumes you mean inches, well, that's on her.


----------



## Tberry

StarFires said:


> Errrrrr....huh? This is awfully confusing. LOL
> 
> new man while is excellent at pleasing me
> has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison.
> While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration.
> But the sex so far is phenomenal!
> 
> That's a little confusing, but if it doesn't matter to you, which it clearly doesn't, then size doesn't matter. But yeah, I'm pretty sure it does matter to men who are self conscious about it. You can help him build his confidence though, and what you did last night probably helped a lot.
> 
> You said he can't get you to finish with just penetration. That's usually less of a problem when a guy is large but when he's small, it just takes a little know how. Most women say they can't have vaginal orgasms at all. Some even say they don't like intercouse and just do it for him. I was the same way for many years. Even if it feels good (which sometimes it doesn't), it can be very boring, and many women dread it because it doesn't amount to anything. But that way of thinking, and enduring intercourse just for his pleasure, is normally the result of not knowing their body's anatomy and how it works and from their guy not knowing either. But you can have vaginal orgasms no matter, or almost no matter, his size. He just needs to learn your anatomy and how to use his penis as a tool. To help get you there, try the pointers that I wrote in this thread. I hope it helps you to learn, and teach him, about your errogenous zones, namely your g-spot, so you enjoy penetration SOOO much more and he, small size and all, can give you blowout orgasms. I think it begins around the 6th paragraph. Le me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL As someone else indicated, I'm sure it's not hardly the first post of this subject and nature. You smaller guys can also benefit from my pointers in that link.



Sorry for the confusion lol. He pleases me very well, I'm just not used to the smaller size yet I guess. He gives great oral. :grin2:

Your advice is great, and reassuring.


----------



## StarFires

Tberry said:


> Sorry for the confusion lol. He pleases me very well, I'm just not used to the smaller size yet I guess. He gives great oral. :grin2:
> 
> Your advice is great, and reassuring.


Do Kegels. You'll get used to him real fast....and like it.


----------



## RandomDude

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Did you TELL him that he was smaller then your ex?





Tberry said:


> Hell no!!!!





Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> New pick up line:
> 
> "Hey, I may be small, but that just means we can go straight to anal!"
> 
> Bound to yield all kinds of success on the dating scene.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rasputin

Tberry said:


> Ok ladies... I am newly separated, soon to be divorced from my cheating soon to be ex husband. We were together 11 years and he was very well endowed. My new man while is excellent at pleasing me, has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison. While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration. We've tried a few different positions and it does feel good, but not orgasm good. Luckily he is very attentive in other areas and does get me off, but I wonder if he is self conscious about his size. I gave him a BJ last night for the first time (we've only had sex 4 times so far) and he just seemed very tense. I can only wonder if he was wondering what I thought of his penis. I didn't mention it for fear of embarrassment, and gave him a pretty damn good BJ, so I would hope he can tell I'm not bothered by it. I also realized that our vaginas are magic in that even tho he may be smaller, it didn't really feel much different than my ex. Does size really matter??


This may not be the most popular response but...never assume you give great head unless he tells you. What works for one guy just doesn't for another. Better yet, depending on state of arousal, what feels good one second may make you jump out of your skin the next. Like others have stated, his seeming tense could be due to a number of reasons. You assuming it's the size of his manhood could be just in your head, not his. You said yourself that he didn't feel much different so your inability to climax may also be a work of your mind. You have yet to state just how big(or small) he really is. If he's around the American average of ~6", then he's almost certainly not self-conscious. If he's well under that then I'd say there's a better than good chance your statements above are well-founded. If you talk about how insanely massive your ex's were, then there's a good chance he'll become self-conscious. 

So how big were these guys? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Tberry

Rasputin said:


> This may not be the most popular response but...never assume you give great head unless he tells you. What works for one guy just doesn't for another. Better yet, depending on state of arousal, what feels good one second may make you jump out of your skin the next. Like others have stated, his seeming tense could be due to a number of reasons. You assuming it's the size of his manhood could be just in your head, not his. You said yourself that he didn't feel much different so your inability to climax may also be a work of your mind. You have yet to state just how big(or small) he really is. If he's around the American average of ~6", then he's almost certainly not self-conscious. If he's well under that then I'd say there's a better than good chance your statements above are well-founded. If you talk about how insanely massive your ex's were, then there's a good chance he'll become self-conscious.
> 
> So how big were these guys? Asking for a friend.


lol, ok so this is an old post. We've had sex a lot since then and it has been extremely good. I think the first time I gave him head he was just nervous. He's much more relaxed now (we both are!) and he has told me he does enjoy the oral a lot and realizes he's not the biggest guy around (his words, I didn't mention it AT ALL). I didn't say much in response other then I'm glad he likes it and the sex is phenonomal. Didn't mention his size comment at all, and he knows I enjoy it. It gets better every time. His word is "intense". He even woke me up at 3 am for a second round the other night, after laying there for an hour debating on if I would be ok with it or not lol. I told him I'm always down for sex unless I'm sick or something.. so we are doing very good sexually! And I can feel the love which make it even better.

I'm so much happier with my new guy, penis and all. My ex was a good 9-10" and at least 1.5" diameter. New guy is probably 5" and 1" diameter. I actually enjoy it more than my ex because he isn't ramming my cervix lol. And he knows the positions that work and gets me off every time, one way or another. :grin2:


----------



## Rasputin

Tberry said:


> Rasputin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be the most popular response but...never assume you give great head unless he tells you. What works for one guy just doesn't for another. Better yet, depending on state of arousal, what feels good one second may make you jump out of your skin the next. Like others have stated, his seeming tense could be due to a number of reasons. You assuming it's the size of his manhood could be just in your head, not his. You said yourself that he didn't feel much different so your inability to climax may also be a work of your mind. You have yet to state just how big(or small) he really is. If he's around the American average of ~6", then he's almost certainly not self-conscious. If he's well under that then I'd say there's a better than good chance your statements above are well-founded. If you talk about how insanely massive your ex's were, then there's a good chance he'll become self-conscious.
> 
> So how big were these guys? Asking for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, ok so this is an old post. We've had sex a lot since then and it has been extremely good. I think the first time I gave him head he was just nervous. He's much more relaxed now (we both are!) and he has told me he does enjoy the oral a lot and realizes he's not the biggest guy around (his words, I didn't mention it AT ALL). I didn't say much in response other then I'm glad he likes it and the sex is phenonomal. Didn't mention his size comment at all, and he knows I enjoy it. It gets better every time. His word is "intense". He even woke me up at 3 am for a second round the other night, after laying there for an hour debating on if I would be ok with it or not lol. I told him I'm always down for sex unless I'm sick or something.. so we are doing very good sexually! And I can feel the love which make it even better.
> 
> I'm so much happier with my new guy, penis and all. My ex was a good 9-10" and at least 1.5" diameter. New guy is probably 5" and 1" diameter. I actually enjoy it more than my ex because he isn't ramming my cervix lol. And he knows the positions that work and gets me off every time, one way or another. <a href="http://cdn.talkaboutmarriage.net/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>
Click to expand...

Yeah I’ve been gone a while. Finally did some reading. Glad to hear it’s working out!


----------



## bobsmith

Ha, this thread forced me to actually measure my instrument. 8x5.5". I really figured that was about average. Maybe all guys just wish they were bigger, but I guess I haven't had any complaints.


----------



## arbitrator

Tberry said:


> Ok ladies... I am newly separated, soon to be divorced from my cheating soon to be ex husband. We were together 11 years and he was very well endowed. My new man while is excellent at pleasing me, has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison. While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration. We've tried a few different positions and it does feel good, but not orgasm good. Luckily he is very attentive in other areas and does get me off, but I wonder if he is self conscious about his size. I gave him a BJ last night for the first time (we've only had sex 4 times so far) and he just seemed very tense. I can only wonder if he was wondering what I thought of his penis. I didn't mention it for fear of embarrassment, and gave him a pretty damn good BJ, so I would hope he can tell I'm not bothered by it. I also realized that our vaginas are magic in that even tho he may be smaller, it didn't really feel much different than my ex. *Does size really matter??*
> PNmA


*Always remember: It's never the "size of the rise!"

Much rather, it's the "rung of the tongue" as well as the "motion of the ocean!"*


----------



## arbitrator

Tberry said:


> Ok ladies... I am newly separated, soon to be divorced from my cheating soon to be ex husband. We were together 11 years and he was very well endowed. My new man while is excellent at pleasing me, has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison. While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration. We've tried a few different positions and it does feel good, but not orgasm good. Luckily he is very attentive in other areas and does get me off, but I wonder if he is self conscious about his size. I gave him a BJ last night for the first time (we've only had sex 4 times so far) and he just seemed very tense. I can only wonder if he was wondering what I thought of his penis. I didn't mention it for fear of embarrassment, and gave him a pretty damn good BJ, so I would hope he can tell I'm not bothered by it. I also realized that our vaginas are magic in that even tho he may be smaller, it didn't really feel much different than my ex. *Does size really matter??*


*Always remember: It should never be the "size of the rise!

Much rather, it's the "flung of the tongue" as well as the "motion of the ocean!"*


----------



## Tberry

purplesunsets said:


> The other bonus: anal . Hahaha...it's guaranteed to be pleasurable with a man with a small penis hahaha.


Happy to report that we tried anal this weekend and it was a pleasurable success! And also happy to report that he told me my vag is tight as well, I was wondering how it really felt for him so seems that both of our worries have been squashed and we are enjoying a very fun and active sex life. :grin2:


----------



## oldtruck

bobsmith said:


> Ha, this thread forced me to actually measure my instrument. 8x5.5". I really figured that was about average. Maybe all guys just wish they were bigger, but I guess I haven't had any complaints.


It appears that you are using the metric system.


----------



## Ynot

I dunno, I always get nervous when it snows and the weatherman says we got 6 inches. I always look out the window and say he must be dreaming, because we got at least 9 inches.


----------



## purplesunsets

Tberry said:


> Happy to report that we tried anal this weekend and it was a pleasurable success! And also happy to report that he told me my vag is tight as well, I was wondering how it really felt for him so seems that both of our worries have been squashed and we are enjoying a very fun and active sex life. :grin2:


Reading this made me so happy!! Yay!! I'm so glad you two have worked it out!


----------



## Mr.Married

#P3nis Lives Matter


Couldn't help myself ....


----------



## PigglyWiggly

In my experience, most women like big penis occasionally like vacation sex but would rather have an average sized penis for day to day sex most of the time.


----------



## TJW

Tberry said:


> both of our worries have been squashed and we are enjoying a very fun and active sex life.


That is so incredibly good to hear. My first marriage got quite ruined because she had an affair with a man of large anatomy. Of course, she used this piece of information to "blame-shift" her affair onto me. 

There's an obscure country-music song "Since his penis....came between us". That is such a sad and unfortunate way to ruin a marriage.

I hope you and your new beau enjoy many good years of physical and emotional fulfillment.


----------



## Wolf1974

TJW said:


> That is so incredibly good to hear. My first marriage got quite ruined because she had an affair with a man of large anatomy. Of course, she used this piece of information to "blame-shift" her affair onto me.
> 
> There's an obscure country-music song "Since his penis....came between us". That is such a sad and unfortunate way to ruin a marriage.
> 
> I hope you and your new beau enjoy many good years of physical and emotional fulfillment.


So wait your x wife had an affair with a guy more endowed then she made you feel emasculated because you weren’t as big as her affair partner? Holy **** I thought my x was a cold ***** yours should win the award.


----------



## StillSearching

Wolf1974 said:


> So wait your x wife had an affair with a guy more endowed then she made you feel emasculated because you weren’t as big as her affair partner? Holy **** I thought my x was a cold ***** yours should win the award.


My soon to be ex did exactly the same thing. "He was much bigger than you"
And I a little bigger than average.


----------



## Johann Sebastian

Somewhere, once, there was a study. IIRC, the self-reporting average was about 6". The actual average when measured by a medical professional was 5 1/8". I don't remember the average girth but there was less exaggerating with respect to the girth.

I suspect it doesn't really matter unless you are super small, micro-penis range. And even then, maybe you can make it up with a good personality.


----------



## uhtred

I've heard that men estimate the height of can of coke to be 6". 





Um Excuse Me said:


> :scratchhead:....


----------



## Elizabeth001

An American currency bill is 6” long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred

It is amusing how many men on discussion groups have >8" penises. Its actually quite rare (<1%) if you measure the length along the top -which is standard. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_penis_size#/media/File:Human_penis_sizes_length_only.svg

or
https://static.guim.co.uk/sys-image...87bdc-0431-4a13-b537-368d0e1bc32d-620x416.png

90% of men are less than 5.9". (a soda can is 4.8" tall)


----------



## PigglyWiggly

uhtred said:


> *It is amusing how many men on discussion groups have >8" penises.* Its actually quite rare (<1%) if you measure the length along the top -which is standard.


Haha so true. I am 5.5" and know that I am average. Reading so many people claiming each to have had multiple encounters with 8+ inches reminds me that my "internet-penis" length is 8"


----------



## Ursula

I think that size does matter, but to an extent. My STBXH was of average size, which was amazing because when he was flaccid, he was the size of a gherkin pickle. During my recent online dating stint, I became intimate with a handful of men of varying sizes. One I was seeing for a short while until he ghosted me, and boy was he well-endowed. It was insane, and it hurt initially, every time we had sex. Once we got going, I got used to his size. However, there were some positions that made it either really uncomfortable or downright impossible (think BJs and anal). I'm currently seeing a man exclusively, and he's pretty average as well. Definitely different from big-****-man, but much more enjoyable in my mind because we have no problem doing/trying anything!

Also, men vary in what they think of their size. Big-****-man thought he was average when in fact he was WELL above average in both length and girth. My STBXH and another man I had dated years ago thought they were huge (the man I dated years ago actually had a name for his penis: Sherman, after the Sherman Tank, which was funny because he was really small). It varies; is your guy generally proud of his penis or more reserved about it?


----------



## bobsmith

I only chimed in on my size for fun and that I find it interesting. It is interesting that I always thought I was about average and still always wishing I was bigger. Maybe most guys just do? maybe porn screws with men's head, in seeing that as the "normal"? 

I have been with a few that I guess were "shallow" in there? It was not much fun for either party as apparently ramming their cervix is not pleasant and hurt me too. they did not enjoy it! So maybe there are perks to either side of this!


----------



## Handy

I hope this is mostly true.

Maria Muldaur - It Ain't the Meat, It's the Motion


----------



## LeananSidhe

I’m happily married to a man with a small penis. I’d never say that to him of course...he thinks he’s average. He’s also overweight so seems even smaller. Luckily he’s amazing in bed so it’s never really been a problem.
But I am also a little sad that I’ve never experienced a larger penis. Or even an average size penis. 
I feel like if we ever divorce I’ll need to ask for **** pics of every guy I date...which obviously wouldn’t work.


----------



## uhtred

Get a sex toy. Really - just don't make is a substitute for him, but another thing you can play with. 



LeananSidhe said:


> I’m happily married to a man with a small penis. I’d never say that to him of course...he thinks he’s average. He’s also overweight so seems even smaller. Luckily he’s amazing in bed so it’s never really been a problem.
> But I am also a little sad that I’ve never experienced a larger penis. Or even an average size penis.
> I feel like if we ever divorce I’ll need to ask for **** pics of every guy I date...which obviously wouldn’t work.


----------



## LeananSidhe

uhtred said:


> Get a sex toy. Really - just don't make is a substitute for him, but another thing you can play with.
> 
> 
> 
> LeananSidhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happily married to a man with a small penis. I’d never say that to him of course...he thinks he’s average. He’s also overweight so seems even smaller. Luckily he’s amazing in bed so it’s never really been a problem.
> But I am also a little sad that I’ve never experienced a larger penis. Or even an average size penis.
> I feel like if we ever divorce I’ll need to ask for **** pics of every guy I date...which obviously wouldn’t work.
Click to expand...

I’m not really a fan of toys. I like the small vibrating bullet type but that’s it. 
I’m fine. It’s not something I obsess about and sex is great with my husband. There’s other experiences I wish I had but that’s what happens when you marry young. I don’t regret it though.


----------



## just got it 55

Um Excuse Me said:


>


My dad once advised me to always go out with a girl with small hands

That way she will think I have a big one:grin2:

55


----------



## KM87

just got it 55 said:


> My dad once advised me to always go out with a girl with small hands
> 
> That way she will think I have a big one:grin2:
> 
> 55


Haha! I have huge hands and never thought they would make my husband's **** appear small. I think he's pretty average - at least girth-wise. He might be a bit small length-wise....or maybe it's just my hands. 😂🤔


----------



## colingrant

You've been with him four times. Wait until after the 10th time or so. That's when bodies begin synchronizing better after familiarity and intimacy jitters and anxieties begin to dissipate. He's not going to get bigger of course, but he might be able to get you off from stamina and body movement.


----------



## just got it 55

KM87 said:


> Haha! I have huge hands and never thought they would make my husband's **** appear small. I think he's pretty average - at least girth-wise. He might be a bit small length-wise....or maybe it's just my hands. 😂🤔


No question its your big paws 

55


----------



## 269370

LeananSidhe said:


> I’m happily married to a man with a small penis. I’d never say that to him of course...he thinks he’s average. He’s also overweight so seems even smaller. Luckily he’s amazing in bed so it’s never really been a problem.
> But I am also a little sad that I’ve never experienced a larger penis. Or even an average size penis.
> I feel like if we ever divorce I’ll need to ask for **** pics of every guy I date...which obviously wouldn’t work.


You would be surprised. Once you sign up to a dating site, all you get are **** pics (allegedly).


----------



## 269370

LeananSidhe said:


> I’m not really a fan of toys. I like the small vibrating bullet type but that’s it.
> I’m fine. It’s not something I obsess about and sex is great with my husband. There’s other experiences *I wish I had* but that’s what happens when you marry young. *I don’t regret it though.*


These sound a bit contradictory.
What kinds of experiences? I ask because we also got together very young and my wife might be missing some of those experiences. She once hinted something to someone else about that so I never really found out what she meant...


----------



## LeananSidhe

inmyprime said:


> LeananSidhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not really a fan of toys. I like the small vibrating bullet type but that’s it.
> I’m fine. It’s not something I obsess about and sex is great with my husband. There’s other experiences *I wish I had* but that’s what happens when you marry young. *I don’t regret it though.*
> 
> 
> 
> These sound a bit contradictory.
> What kinds of experiences? I ask because we also got together very young and my wife might be missing some of those experiences. She once hinted something to someone else about that so I never really found out what she meant...
Click to expand...

I guess maybe I’m not explaining it well. I don’t regret marrying my husband, I just wish I had a little more experience beforehand....but that would probably mean not marrying my husband so it’s not something that I’d ever change. 
I also think that it would have been nice to live alone before getting married (I moved from my dad’s house to living with my husband after getting married), travel while being single, live in a big city, and go to Disney World before we had kids. Lol.
But any of those things (besides Disney World) would have changed the course of my life...so I wouldn’t *really* want to go back in time and change things.


----------



## 269370

LeananSidhe said:


> I guess maybe I’m not explaining it well. I don’t regret marrying my husband, I just wish I had a little more experience beforehand....but that would probably mean not marrying my husband so it’s not something that I’d ever change.
> I also think that it would have been nice to live alone before getting married (I moved from my dad’s house to living with my husband after getting married), travel while being single, live in a big city, and go to Disney World before we had kids. Lol.
> But any of those things (besides Disney World) would have changed the course of my life...so I wouldn’t *really* want to go back in time and change things.




Ah ok. So the regrets are not necessarily to do with banging lots of dudes in high school who had bigger penises than me and missing out in that department...(Which was my worry with my wife).
That’s a relief then!  cheers 🥂  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything

just got it 55 said:


> My dad once advised me to always go out with a girl with small hands
> 
> That way she will think I have a big one:grin2:
> 
> 55





KM87 said:


> Haha! I have huge hands and never thought they would make my husband's **** appear small. I think he's pretty average - at least girth-wise. He might be a bit small length-wise....or maybe it's just my hands. 😂🤔


She had "Man hands".


----------



## TJW

LeananSidhe said:


> I guess maybe I’m not explaining it well. I don’t regret marrying my husband, I just wish I had a little more experience beforehand....but that would probably mean not marrying my husband so it’s not something that I’d ever change.


I think you're explaining it quite well, and I think you have good understanding of how life works, how "improvements" to life in one area may inhibit, or preclude, the rewards to be found in another area.


----------



## happyhusband0005

inmyprime said:


> Ah ok. So the regrets are not necessarily to do with banging lots of dudes in high school who had bigger penises than me and missing out in that department...(Which was my worry with my wife).
> That’s a relief then!  cheers 🥂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should still talk to your wife about this. I say this because you would be amazed at what those thoughts/fantasies can lead you to. My wife and I began dating very young and married after college. Around 30 we began talking about what we might have missed out on by not partying in college and having other relationships. So we started doing more fun stuff based on what we might have missed out on. It really opened up our sex life (what happens in vegas stays in vegas). It's funny that communicating about something you might think would make the other person uncomfortable is very freeing and strengthens your communication all around.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I have a new guy. It’s always nice to see what a new guy has got down there, it’s like opening a present! I truly got a gift this time. Yummm


----------



## just got it 55

Middle of Everything said:


> She had "Man hands".


This is so much more fun than your garden variety peen thread

Personally I don't care for big penis Not sure what my wife thinks:wink2:

55


----------



## salparadise

Faithful Wife said:


> I have a new guy. It’s always nice to see what a new guy has got down there, it’s like opening a present! I truly got a gift this time. Yummm


Okay, measurements or it didn't happen. No estimating either... this is the penis size thread, ya know.

I've always thought it ironic that women––being natures's arbiters of worthiness to reproduce, the S in natural Selection––are largely (pun intended) unable to use peen size as primary criteria, at least prior to initial copulation. And at that point, throwing the small ones back really phukks with the whole virtuous-woman charade that societal norms impose on upon y'all. 

I'm surprised that women's rights organizations or the fem-natzis haven't come up with a good (socially acceptable PC) solution. I mean, it's blatantly discriminatory that men can keep women guessing while female assets are obvious from a half mile away to any man whose vision is correctable to 20/40.

I know (knew) of one woman who refused to wait 'til Christmas to examine the package. I had set up a date with this gal who turned out to be a little different from my usual type. She was a former stripper (bet there's more that that story), had lots of tattoos, clothes that didn't cover much, platinum bleachy blonde hair, and very sparkly nails. So we walked and talked and then went for a drink. She walked me to my car (she was meeting a girlfriend––yea, right), and when we got there she uttered some rather provocative words and laid a big kiss on me, tongue and all. Then, yup you guessed it, she reached down and thoroughly examined my package with her right hand before declaring, yea, I'd go for that, call me... then flitting off into the crowd to meet the "girlfriend."


----------



## Faithful Wife

salparadise said:


> Okay, measurements or it didn't happen. No estimating either... this is the penis size thread, ya know.
> 
> I've always thought it ironic that women––being natures's arbiters of worthiness to reproduce, the S in natural Selection––are largely (pun intended) unable to use peen size as primary criteria, at least prior to initial copulation. And at that point, throwing the small ones back really phukks with the whole virtuous-woman charade that societal norms impose on upon y'all.
> 
> I'm surprised that women's rights organizations or the fem-natzis haven't come up with a good (socially acceptable PC) solution. I mean, it's blatantly discriminatory that men can keep women guessing while female assets are obvious from a half mile away to any man whose vision is correctable to 20/40.
> 
> I know (knew) of one woman who refused to wait 'til Christmas to examine the package. I had set up a date with this gal who turned out to be a little different from my usual type. She was a former stripper (bet there's more that that story), had lots of tattoos, clothes that didn't cover much, platinum bleachy blonde hair, and very sparkly nails. So we walked and talked and then went for a drink. She walked me to my car (she was meeting a girlfriend––yea, right), and when we got there she uttered some rather provocative words and laid a big kiss on me, tongue and all. Then, yup you guessed it, she reached down and thoroughly examined my package with her right hand before declaring, yea, I'd go for that, call me... then flitting off into the crowd to meet the "girlfriend."


Yes it is a dilemma for us single gals who have any sort of preference in peen size. Some women don't have a preference so for them it's not such a dilemma.

What I usually do if I'm dating a guy and considering him for a sexual partner is start asking questions about his sex life in general, what he's into or not into, things like that. Usually in these conversations something will leave an opening for him to talk about his manhood. From there I can usually determine how the guy feels about his, if he is ultra proud or if he may be a little shy about or if he's just kind of stoic about it. Some of them can't wait to talk about it or show you and they send pics. I actually like getting pics if it from someone I'm actually considering but I don't ask for one. It's ridiculous when they send one before you've even had a date, so those guys get nexted no matter what the pic looks like. I have a penis gallery for those guys. I just keep them in a rando dik pic folder and giggle about them.

Another thing I may do is make out with a guy and run my hands along down there but on the outside of his pants. Not quite the way your stripper date did, I normally wouldn't go inside his pants, but I can usually get a feel for things from outside.

This time with my new guy was different. There were limited sex talks before we got intimate, and the talks we had were nothing that would have revealed any information for me. However he has an amazing body which I can see from half a mile away. Thick muscular legs, visible bicep bulge even when not flexed, wide bulging shoulders, smaller waist but strong core and gorgeous thick ass. All of these visual turn ons are cues to my body. They told me I should go for it. 

We also did not have the opportunity to have a heated hands all over each other make out session before the time we actually had sex.

So when we Had sex the first time, that was when I opened my present. And it was truly like Christmas. Or maybe 20x Christmas.

His body is so hot at the same time it's like unveiling a statue made to be worshipped and idolized. Yummm.

However, he's so modest I can't imagine asking him for measurements. I think that would make him laugh and think I'm a nut. He clearly doesn't know how gorgeous he is and doesn't think in terms of what he looks like compared to anyone else. He may loosen up and get a better idea of how gorgeous he is as we move forward in our sexual relationship. Because I plan to pay him so much attention that he will have no choice but to feel gorgeous, at least with me.


----------



## uhtred

Interesting. It must be tricky separating people who don't talk about it because they are embarrassed, from those who don't talk about it because they know things are just fine. Same for those who brag to try to compensate from those who have something to brag about. 

I though penis-pics were pretty much always tacky - but then I haven't dated since the invention of photography or something. 

For you the experience of a big penis is different from just a big toy? 

I am all in favor of conversations about sex early on to see if people are compatible, and if penis size matters, then that seems like a good topic. 

OTOH even if someone tells you, how do you deal with the problem that men on average seem to think that they have >7" penises, rather incompatible with any believable statistics. 




Faithful Wife said:


> Yes it is a dilemma for us single gals who have any sort of preference in peen size. Some women don't have a preference so for them it's not such a dilemma.
> 
> What I usually do if I'm dating a guy and considering him for a sexual partner is start asking questions about his sex life in general, what he's into or not into, things like that. Usually in these conversations something will leave an opening for him to talk about his manhood. From there I can usually determine how the guy feels about his, if he is ultra proud or if he may be a little shy about or if he's just kind of stoic about it. Some of them can't wait to talk about it or show you and they send pics. I actually like getting pics if it from someone I'm actually considering but I don't ask for one. It's ridiculous when they send one before you've even had a date, so those guys get nexted no matter what the pic looks like. I have a penis gallery for those guys. I just keep them in a rando dik pic folder and giggle about them.
> 
> Another thing I may do is make out with a guy and run my hands along down there but on the outside of his pants. Not quite the way your stripper date did, I normally wouldn't go inside his pants, but I can usually get a feel for things from outside.
> snip
> .


----------



## 269370

uhtred said:


> OTOH even if someone tells you, how do you deal with the problem that men on average seem to think that they have >7" penises, rather incompatible with any believable statistics.



Get a ruler with the correct metrics and don’t measure it from the ass...
Can’t be that hard (the measuring that is).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBohannons

You do not need a ruler if he inserts it all the way in, and you can still see it.


----------



## 269370

TheBohannons said:


> You do not need a ruler if he inserts it all the way in, and you can still see it.




See where? You mean coming out from the other side? (Mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBohannons

I was speaking about reality, not your cuckhold dream.:x


----------



## lucy999

I'd like to think that I'm not a size queen . . . But girth matters.


----------



## 269370

TheBohannons said:


> I was speaking about reality, not your cuckhold dream.:x




I didn’t mean coming in, but coming out the other end. Sometimes a penis can be so long.......never mind. 🤪


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

lucy999 said:


> I'd like to think that I'm not a size queen . . . But girth matters.




Surely a girth is only as good as it relative and proportionate to the tightness? Equals mc2...It’s general relativity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReformedHubby

salparadise said:


> I know (knew) of one woman who refused to wait 'til Christmas to examine the package. I had set up a date with this gal who turned out to be a little different from my usual type. She was a former stripper (bet there's more that that story), had lots of tattoos, clothes that didn't cover much, platinum bleachy blonde hair, and very sparkly nails. So we walked and talked and then went for a drink. She walked me to my car (she was meeting a girlfriend––yea, right), and when we got there she uttered some rather provocative words and laid a big kiss on me, tongue and all. Then, yup you guessed it, she reached down and thoroughly examined my package with her right hand before declaring, yea, I'd go for that, call me... then flitting off into the crowd to meet the "girlfriend."


LoL, that actually is common, at least for me it is. The whole let me check what you got going on down there while I pretend to not know thats exactly what they are doing. Unfortunately for me I have the opposite problem, some women assume due to my height and demographics that I would be too huge for comfort. My current girlfriend confided as much, she liked them big but not too big, and was concerned about it but didn't bring it up (I don't do pics unless we are a thing). I remember when she did her check she smiled at me and said "Perfect!". Yes, women do tend to know what they like, not just size, but curve, and angle you point at when erect. Its definitely not a one size fits all scenario.


----------



## Faithful Wife

uhtred said:


> Interesting. It must be tricky separating people who don't talk about it because they are embarrassed, from those who don't talk about it because they know things are just fine. Same for those who brag to try to compensate from those who have something to brag about.
> 
> I though penis-pics were pretty much always tacky - but then I haven't dated since the invention of photography or something.
> 
> For you the experience of a big penis is different from just a big toy?
> 
> I am all in favor of conversations about sex early on to see if people are compatible, and if penis size matters, then that seems like a good topic.
> 
> OTOH even if someone tells you, how do you deal with the problem that men on average seem to think that they have >7" penises, rather incompatible with any believable statistics.


It's subtle, but I can usually get a clue from how they talk about it if they do talk. The ones that outright say or imply (or "brag") are usually telling the truth because they know it's a possibility that I will actually see it. Likewise if they are worried it won't measure up. 

For me there is no comparison between real and a toy. I don't play with toys like that at all. I don't enjoy them, it just feels like a dead thing. If a partner wants to play with one with me I'm open to it but since it honestly gives me no pleasure, no partner really asks for that.

Also, the 7" minimum is a TAM phenomenon. 

As for pictures, I love the beauty of a penis and a picture of one from a man I'm interested in or is my lover is a wonderful thing. It's not just peen pics people send each other, by the way. Women send boob and other pics at the same rate. The human body is beautiful and some of us like to capture and share the beauty. :smthumbup:


----------



## TheBohannons

inmyprime said:


> I didn’t mean coming in, but coming out the other end. Sometimes a penis can be so long.......never mind. 🤪
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We understood the jest, and returned one likewise. NHNF


----------



## DustyDog

Tberry said:


> Ok ladies... I am newly separated, soon to be divorced from my cheating soon to be ex husband. We were together 11 years and he was very well endowed. My new man while is excellent at pleasing me, has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison. While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration. We've tried a few different positions and it does feel good, but not orgasm good. Luckily he is very attentive in other areas and does get me off, but I wonder if he is self conscious about his size. I gave him a BJ last night for the first time (we've only had sex 4 times so far) and he just seemed very tense. I can only wonder if he was wondering what I thought of his penis. I didn't mention it for fear of embarrassment, and gave him a pretty damn good BJ, so I would hope he can tell I'm not bothered by it. I also realized that our vaginas are magic in that even tho he may be smaller, it didn't really feel much different than my ex. Does size really matter??


You've only had sex four times. Of course he's tense. He's still in that first 5 years of a relationship with a woman in which men wonder if she's telling him the truth rather than trying to butter him up. That's an exaggeration, but in my experience, most women are not fully forthcoming in sex. They expect men to be able to "read" them and their responses. I have personally taken that on as a challenge and have risen to it - I'm a good reader. But not all people can be. I'm not saying you're not forthcoming. But most men dream of a lover who would say "Oh yeah, do more of that...ok, a half inch to the left...slightly more pressure...". I have had the experience, and men write about this enough for me to belive it's common, of having a disappointed lover express extreme dissatisfaction. This isn't about men's ego - it's a normal human reaction to "do more of what they say you're good at and less of what they say you're not good at". Employees do more of what the managers say they're good at doing.

Another possibility of tension is that you're still married. I fully understand the concept of being divorced in every possible way except legal - my own current relationship began before the judge signed the orders. However, up to that date, there was this "thing" - I was still married. Also - the vast majority of people WILL go through massive emotional swings once the actual decree is signed, even if you are doing well now. I am a very emotionally stable person, my closes friends even call me a Rock of Gibraltar, but I was not prepared for the intense downward spiral I went on for a few weeks after. He is probably fully aware that this part of your relationship is still to come.


I'm no Romeo, but I've had sexual relations with somewhere close to 10 women (30 years of dating)...not always including penetration. Only two of them claimed capability in orgasming purely vaginally. One of them wasn't truthful about it...she required clitoral stimulation at the same time. I have elsewhere read that fewer than 20% of women can reliably experience vaginal orgasms. So, to a certain extent, this feels like "welcome to normalcy". Thankfully, there are endless possibilities for sexual satisfaction.

Those are my initial thoughts, anyway....


----------



## DustyDog

uhtred said:


> Interesting. It must be tricky separating people who don't talk about it because they are embarrassed, from those who don't talk about it because they know things are just fine. Same for those who brag to try to compensate from those who have something to brag about.



There are also those of us who are pragmatic. It's what I got, it's not changing. Let's talk about how to grow toward each other and become better lovers for something deeper than physics.


----------



## Faithful Wife

DustyDog said:


> uhtred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. It must be tricky separating people who don't talk about it because they are embarrassed, from those who don't talk about it because they know things are just fine. Same for those who brag to try to compensate from those who have something to brag about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also those of us who are pragmatic. It's what I got, it's not changing. Let's talk about how to grow toward each other and become better lovers for something deeper than physics.
Click to expand...

I can be very attuned to this type of attitude. It usually means a man understands a lot about passion and connection.


----------



## Ikaika

I would say the only advantage to size is that there are a lot more positions available. Certain positions, I could imagine, may be a bit more challenging when a little smaller. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uhtred

OTOH, some activities are more difficult if its too large. 




Ikaika said:


> I would say the only advantage to size is that there are a lot more positions available. Certain positions, I could imagine, may be a bit more challenging when a little smaller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

uhtred said:


> OTOH, some activities are more difficult if its too large.




Not that I have experienced. The vagina is an expandable organ. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uhtred

Um yes, but that organ isn't involved in all sexual activities.....

Actually even some positions of vaginal sex are uncomfortable for a fair number of women if the man is too long and hits the cervix. 



Ikaika said:


> Not that I have experienced. The vagina is an expandable organ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

uhtred said:


> Um yes, but that organ isn't involved in all sexual activities.....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually even some positions of vaginal sex are uncomfortable for a fair number of women if the man is too long and hits the cervix.




Well, I’m not very experienced beyond PIV or fellatio, so I can’t really speak beyond that. As for too long, this is rarely an issue unless we are talking about 2% of the worldwide male population (2 standard deviations beyond the mean). The female vagina is accommodating to a lot of sizes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustTheWife

I'll take it in super huge size. You can't forget those no matter how hard you try to get them out of your mind. And no matter how much you are supposed to forget. So intense that you remember those always. They stay with you forever.


----------



## 269370

JustTheWife said:


> I'll take it in super huge size. You can't forget those no matter how hard you try to get them out of your mind. And no matter how much you are supposed to forget. So intense that you remember those always. They stay with you forever.


Feeling nostalgic much?  (Why are you 'supposed' to forget them?)


----------



## PigglyWiggly

I'm selfish......average or less is perfect for a bj. When I see those pythons trying to get a bj, it just looks sad. Red wigglers for the win!!!!


----------



## I shouldnthave

Ikaika said:


> Well, I’m not very experienced beyond PIV or fellatio, so I can’t really speak beyond that. As for too long, this is rarely an issue unless we are talking about 2% of the worldwide male population (2 standard deviations beyond the mean). The female vagina is accommodating to a lot of sizes.


Oh I disagree!! Many women do not enjoy having their cervix hit during sex, it can be uncomfortable and painful, and can limit positions.

I know I am not unique in this I have heard it from many women.

And the same goes for over all "too big" - some women really do have a baseline that is tighter, and if the guy is really large it can cause a lot of discomfort. I know someone who experienced tears (tears!!!!).

I had a very well endowed BF once upon a time. I liked his size, but I know his ex had issues with him being too big (guy seriously was demoralized over his "too big" penis hahah)

I would say we each have our preferences. I have found for ME what is most pleasurable is a bit longer than average, much thicker than average, and a nice defined corona.

I do not like extremely long, and long + thin just really doesn't hit my spots well.

For me, thick engages those wish bone type branches of the clitoris that lay on the lateral walls of the vagina. All the kegels in the world can't cause that filled / stimulated feeling. Just wanted to add that because sometimes I hear "do kegels, problem solved". Bearing down and squeezing is NOT the same as feeling filled stretched

A defined corona let's him stimulate my G spot. 

But yeah, for me, there are definitely guys who are too long for some positions, and I don't think they are 2%ers (unless I have just been lucky? )


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

I'm very average and I CRUSH the g-spot!


----------



## Ikaika

I shouldnthave said:


> Oh I disagree!! Many women do not enjoy having their cervix hit during sex, it can be uncomfortable and painful, and can limit positions.
> 
> I know I am not unique in this I have heard it from many women.
> 
> And the same goes for over all "too big" - some women really do have a baseline that is tighter, and if the guy is really large it can cause a lot of discomfort. I know someone who experienced tears (tears!!!!).
> 
> I had a very well endowed BF once upon a time. I liked his size, but I know his ex had issues with him being too big (guy seriously was demoralized over his "too big" penis hahah)
> 
> I would say we each have our preferences. I have found for ME what is most pleasurable is a bit longer than average, much thicker than average, and a nice defined corona.
> 
> I do not like extremely long, and long + thin just really doesn't hit my spots well.
> 
> For me, thick engages those wish bone type branches of the clitoris that lay on the lateral walls of the vagina. All the kegels in the world can't cause that filled / stimulated feeling. Just wanted to add that because sometimes I hear "do kegels, problem solved". Bearing down and squeezing is NOT the same as feeling filled stretched
> 
> A defined corona let's him stimulate my G spot.
> 
> But yeah, for me, there are definitely guys who are too long for some positions, and I don't think they are 2%ers (unless I have just been lucky? )




Ok, the only thing I would like to point out is this ongoing fallacy that somehow that there are a bunch of guys out there with long thin penises. Proportionality - guys who are bigger than average are more often than not proportional in girth as well. I’m not suggesting that there are not some who are long and thin but they fall well outside the bell curve. 

I will agree, it can be uncomfortable at first but the vagina can accommodate larger penises. When we first had sex, it was rough going initially, a bit uncomfortable, but over time my wife’s vagina accommodated the difference. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spicy

While I can't wait to read the 8 pages of this, I will answer. My Ex was average. My H is much thicker and longer. I'll say I wouldn't go backward on size.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Women get spoiled by the giant dongs. I seen the things these sex shops peddle as vibrators and I assure you hardly 1% of porn stars could measure up against those things!!


----------



## Spicy

Ok, I read it all.

The dating site dong pics comments are dead on. I was so naive going into OLD! It was shocking to get sent these pics so quickly, never asking or even hinting. 

There was this one guy that was 2 inches hard(ish), and he sent SO many pics asking if I liked it. I was stunned. He never said a word about being small or anything. I felt like I was being pranked. Maybe that was his way of "letting me know" what he had to offer. He was super sweet, but, uh, no. What would I even do with that? I truly didn't know that was even possible. No offense to anyone here this size, I'm not trying to be a jerk, and I understand there are plenty of other ways to be pleased, but dang, I love me some good dong pounding and riding. H didn't brag or say anything about size, so I will say it was a lovely surprise when it was unveiled.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Spicy said:


> Ok, I read it all.
> 
> The dating site dong pics comments are dead on. I was so naive going into OLD! It was shocking to get sent these pics so quickly, never asking or even hinting.
> 
> There was this one guy that was 2 inches hard(ish), and he sent SO many pics asking if I liked it. I was stunned. He never said a word about being small or anything. I felt like I was being pranked. Maybe that was his way of "letting me know" what he had to offer. He was super sweet, but, uh, no. What would I even do with that? I truly didn't know that was even possible. No offense to anyone here this size, I'm not trying to be a jerk, and I understand there are plenty of other ways to be pleased, but dang, I love me some good dong pounding and riding. H didn't brag or say anything about size, so I will say it was a lovely surprise when it was unveiled.


Dong pounding is all fine and good, but is it vigorous Dong pounding?


----------



## I shouldnthave

Ikaika said:


> Ok, the only thing I would like to point out is this ongoing fallacy that somehow that there are a bunch of guys out there with long thin penises. Proportionality - guys who are bigger than average are more often than not proportional in girth as well. I’m not suggesting that there are not some who are long and thin but they fall well outside the bell curve.


Honey, I have had a few of them, and my body count isn't that crazy.


----------



## Ikaika

I shouldnthave said:


> Honey, I have had a few of them, and my body count isn't that crazy.




I guess you were lucky enough to stumble across a few of those rare cases. Lucky you... you might do well at the black jack table. 

I am not here to argue, just letting you know that as with most things in biological systems, proportionality (to its evolutionary advantage) is more typical than not. So guys who are longer more often than not have girth to match. Raising hand. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PigglyWiggly

Spicy said:


> Ok, I read it all.
> 
> The dating site dong pics comments are dead on. I was so naive going into OLD! It was shocking to get sent these pics so quickly, never asking or even hinting.
> 
> There was this one guy that was 2 inches hard(ish), and he sent SO many pics asking if I liked it. I was stunned. He never said a word about being small or anything. I felt like I was being pranked. Maybe that was his way of "letting me know" what he had to offer. He was super sweet, but, uh, no. What would I even do with that? I truly didn't know that was even possible. No offense to anyone here this size, I'm not trying to be a jerk, and I understand there are plenty of other ways to be pleased, but dang, I love me some good dong pounding and riding. H didn't brag or say anything about size, so I will say it was a lovely surprise when it was unveiled.


I appreciate your honesty and openness about your preferences.


----------



## 269370

It’s like they say: whatever you lack in length, you have to make up with the narrowness of your girth.  (this sounds better in German).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly

inmyprime said:


> It’s like they say: whatever you lack in length, you have to make up with the narrowness of your girth.  (this sounds better in German).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she said i was thick-headed but it turns out it wasn't the compliment I had assumed


----------



## ReformedHubby

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Women get spoiled by the giant dongs. I seen the things these sex shops peddle as vibrators and I assure you hardly 1% of porn stars could measure up against those things!!


Funny you should say that...I went to a sex toy store a few days ago to buy a replacement vibe for my girlfriend since we lost it somewhere, and while in the store the sales guy told me that its almost always men who purchase the most gigantic dildos and vibrators. He also mentioned some TMI that I really didn't want to know, that even straight men that like anal play have their wives pick the biggest ones. So from his point of view, men are more size obsessed than woman. 

With that said regarding size I am not so sure why guys are self conscious about it. As long as you are putting it to good use and your partner isn't complaining thats really all that should matter. Actually also really glad that enlargement surgery hasn't been perfected, because if it was like idiots men who get it would end up with freakishly large ones that are flat out scary.


----------



## 269370

ReformedHubby said:


> Actually also really glad that enlargement surgery hasn't been perfected, because if it was like idiots men who get it would end up with freakishly large ones that are flat out scary.


I am still waiting when they are going to perfect the reduction surgery, to take the necessary steps.


----------



## ConanHub

When couples get to middle age and beyond, I think women are just seriously happy with one that still works, standing at attention at the appropriate times.


----------



## 269370

That's true. There is nothing more useless than an enormous dong, thicker than a leg, that's just dangling there with no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

ReformedHubby said:


> Funny you should say that...I went to a sex toy store a few days ago to buy a replacement vibe for my girlfriend since we lost it somewhere, and while in the store the sales guy told me that its almost always men who purchase the most gigantic dildos and vibrators. He also mentioned some TMI that I really didn't want to know, that even straight men that like anal play have their wives pick the biggest ones. So from his point of view, men are more size obsessed than woman.
> 
> With that said regarding size I am not so sure why guys are self conscious about it. As long as you are putting it to good use and your partner isn't complaining thats really all that should matter. Actually also really glad that enlargement surgery hasn't been perfected, because if it was like idiots men who get it would end up with freakishly large ones that are flat out scary.


Why you buying vibes for your GF?? That's what you are for!


----------



## Spicy

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Dong pounding is all fine and good, but is it vigorous Dong pounding?





PHP:


[/PHP

Sometimes.  I'm a fan of all dong pounding.  >:)


----------



## Ikaika

inmyprime said:


> That's true. There is nothing more useless than an enormous dong, thicker than a leg, that's just dangling there with no purpose whatsoever.




At 57 my dong can still have the appropriate reveille response without the use of any pharmaceuticals. An old chinese saying: “A good man is hard to find but a hard man is a good find”. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PigglyWiggly

Ikaika said:


> At 57 my dong can still have the appropriate reveille response without the use of any pharmaceuticals. An old chinese saying: “A good man is hard to find but a hard man is a good find”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I get to go first in gangbangs


----------



## ReformedHubby

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Why you buying vibes for your GF?? That's what you are for!


LoL, good point sir. I think we left it at a hotel after a weekend trip, and for the record she only likes the external eggs or bullet vibes...nothing internal....End Thread Jack...


----------



## Faithful Wife

ReformedHubby said:


> With that said regarding size I am not so sure why guys are self conscious about it. As long as you are putting it to good use and your partner isn't complaining thats really all that should matter. Actually also really glad that enlargement surgery hasn't been perfected, because if it was like idiots men who get it would end up with freakishly large ones that are flat out scary.


My ex-h used to say this too. He said as soon as they can perfect penis enlargement surgery, it will be the end of the world. Because men will start getting them so big that they are in effect rocket launchers and they will then all go into a mass man on man civil penis war.....until everyone is dead from either penis related injuries or infection, or from penis artillery wounds, or from being a bystander to any and all of this. Obviously all men would also end up sterile from this and voila, no babies.

I always pictured it as sort of a graphic novel of a penis apocalypse.


----------



## Faithful Wife

ConanHub said:


> When couples get to middle age and beyond, I think women are just seriously happy with one that still works, standing at attention at the appropriate times.


Speaking for myself...yes sure, that's the minimum requirement though, not what will make me seriously happy.


----------



## Faithful Wife

JustTheWife said:


> I'll take it in super huge size. You can't forget those no matter how hard you try to get them out of your mind. And no matter how much you are supposed to forget. So intense that you remember those always. They stay with you forever.


I'm sure everyone has a different idea of what "super huge" size is, but I have to agree with the above. It's something you never forget. If you are lucky, you can keep getting it  but if not, there are always memories.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I shouldnthave said:


> I would say we each have our preferences. I have found for ME what is most pleasurable is a bit longer than average, much thicker than average, and a nice defined corona.
> 
> I do not like extremely long, and long + thin just really doesn't hit my spots well.
> 
> For me, thick engages those wish bone type branches of the clitoris that lay on the lateral walls of the vagina. All the kegels in the world can't cause that filled / stimulated feeling. Just wanted to add that because sometimes I hear "do kegels, problem solved". Bearing down and squeezing is NOT the same as feeling filled stretched
> 
> )


Yes that feeling of being stretched in the wishbone area, perfect description! There nothing like that feeling. There is no way to simulate it, for me. I assume some women can simulate the feeling with a thick toy, but that does nothing for me. It's not JUST the stretch, it's that my insides have feedback with that pumping blood that is making him so thick. There's a feedback system between those delicate tissues of ours, and that pushing and bulging feeing inside, stretching in that perfect place.....pure heaven!


----------



## VladDracul

After reading a few threads such as this I have to conclude the following:

1. The average size is determined to be somewhere around 5.5 inches in length.

2. Something like 87-88% percent of the males have less than 6.5 inches.

3. Men responding to these threads and commenting on "average size" males usually add that they are above average.

4. A number women say their current husband, boyfriend, and everybody they dated are above average.

Leading me to recommend that women who prefer above average size men need to stick to finding mates via the internet, since internet commenters have larger penises than the male population as a whole. Ladies, the odds are more in your favor. :grin2:


----------



## Ikaika

VladDracul said:


> After reading a few threads such as this I have to conclude the following:
> 
> 1. The average size is determined to be somewhere around 5.5 inches in length.
> 
> 2. Something like 87-88% percent of the males have less than 6.5 inches.
> 
> 3. Men responding to these threads and commenting on "average size" males usually add that they are above average.
> 
> 4. A number women say their current husband, boyfriend, and everybody they dated are above average.
> 
> Leading me to recommend that women who prefer above average size men need to stick to finding mates via the internet, since internet commenters have larger penises than the male population as a whole. Ladies, the odds are more in your favor. :grin2:




Or maybe that we just need to realize that the tissue make up of the vagina can actually accommodate a range of penis sizes, average and a standard deviation smaller or lager than average. 

I am old school and would never advertise such an attribute to an online dating site (if I were single). If after a test run she don’t like it, we both move on. There are plenty to pick from. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

I think the consensus among women is if they experience a very large man just once, you will never be able to satisfy her if you are an Average Joe.


----------



## Elizabeth001

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think the consensus among women is if they experience a very large man just once, you will never be able to satisfy her if you are an Average Joe.




Can’t agree with that. I’ve had all sizes and my preference is definitely somewhere in the middle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

OMG!!!! I love this thread. I haven't laughed this hard for so long! ROFL!

Faithful's "Penis Apocolypse" thing is hilarious. I have snot coming out my nose! And then, Vlad has the "scientific approach" nailed for internet penis comparison! Bwhahahaha!


I had one GF way back when that was "very easy". Needless, the size thing came up in convo. And she was worried that she will never find another after she had 10 plus inches...Not realistic but hey, we were young. Then I made the comment that if you had been stuck on the "baby's arm" for too long, its the guys that will have trouble, not YOU! Guys would need to carry a spelunking helmet with candle attached during coitus with the cavern crotch! lol


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

So... no women into the Micro-Penis??

Poor guys. I bet they are great at cliteral stimulation.


----------



## I shouldnthave

Ikaika said:


> Or maybe that we just need to realize that the tissue make up of the vagina can actually accommodate a range of penis sizes, average and a standard deviation smaller or lager than average.
> 
> Pro


I love the persistent mansplaining about how vaginas work.

Please tell me? What have been your experiences with different penises in your vagina?

Yes most vaginas can accept most pensies.

But it's hard to deny that there are penises us women find hard to forget (thank goodness I married one! - but honestly, I don't know if I would have ever given him a chance if he didn't rock my world in an earth shattering way).

They don't all feel the same, period.


----------



## Suspicious1

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> So... no women into the Micro-Penis??
> 
> Poor guys. I bet they are great at cliteral stimulation.


I'm sure these guys are master's at getting anal from women.

Women usual tell me he'll no, and I'm not that huge 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## I shouldnthave

VladDracul said:


> 4. A number women say their current husband, boyfriend, and everybody they dated are above average.
> 
> Leading me to recommend that women who prefer above average size men need to stick to finding mates via the internet, since internet commenters have larger penises than the male population as a whole. Ladies, the odds are more in your favor. :grin2:


Hahahah too true! I would say the vast majority of men I have been with are "average". 

Now of course they were not all THE SAME, there is average plus, average less.... the differences between mean and median I suppose. Ran into some smalls, and some porno ****s. 

Regarding everyone on the internet saying that they are bigger than they are - too true. Also - so many people look at so much porn they think that is "normal".

For the longest time my husband was self conscious about his size. Thought he was too small despite my stance that he was just right, and "above average". It wasn't until we considered swinging, and started swapping pics and vids with other couples did he realize that he was in fact packing some heat. 

I remember him saying "so many of these guys are small" and "yeah no way that guy is 8 inches" (they all claim to be 8 inches :crazy: ) - and my response was they aren't "small" they are NORMAL not porn stars (and not 8 inches hahaha)! Add the comments their wives were making about his package - it was a huge ego boost for him.


----------



## personofinterest

I don't remember who it was up thread who got all defensive about long skinny penises and gave us a science lesson about proportions. However, I have been with 2 men who are over 6' 4" tall, and both of them had tiny penises. And my body count isn't high either. If you understand Statistics, you understand that it is not very likely that both me and another female poster with low body counts would have experienced and out of proportion phenomenon if it was as rare as the science teacher would have us believe haha


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> My ex-h used to say this too. He said as soon as they can perfect penis enlargement surgery, it will be the end of the world. Because men will start getting them so big that they are in effect rocket launchers and they will then all go into a mass man on man civil penis war.....until everyone is dead from either penis related injuries or infection, or from penis artillery wounds, or from being a bystander to any and all of this. Obviously all men would also end up sterile from this and voila, no babies.
> 
> I always pictured it as sort of a graphic novel of a penis apocalypse.


I simply lack words to express how wonderful this sense of humor is! 😂


----------



## ConanHub

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think the consensus among women is if they experience a very large man just once, you will never be able to satisfy her if you are an Average Joe.


I would say there is definitely no consensus.

Mrs. Conan's first husband was anomalous in the dong department and she didn't particularly like sex with him but she loves it with me.

I also have a friend who is very large and his wife cheated on him and left him for a time for a guy with a very average unit.

She came back but he had a lot of learning to do to get her interested in sex with him. One of her best partners was hung like a roll of nickels but she loved sex with him.


----------



## ConanHub

personofinterest said:


> I don't remember who it was up thread who got all defensive about long skinny penises and gave us a science lesson about proportions. However, I have been with 2 men who are over 6' 4" tall, and both of them had tiny penises. And my body count isn't high either. If you understand Statistics, you understand that it is not very likely that both me and another female poster with low body counts would have experienced and out of proportion phenomenon if it was as rare as the science teacher would have us believe haha


I am definitely no expert but I think he was saying really long ones aren't usually thin but that really long, thin ones were less prevalent and that, generally, long dongs are usually thicker as well.

No idea on this one myself.


----------



## Ikaika

I shouldnthave said:


> I love the persistent mansplaining about how vaginas work.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me? What have been your experiences with different penises in your vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most vaginas can accept most pensies.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's hard to deny that there are penises us women find hard to forget (thank goodness I married one! - but honestly, I don't know if I would have ever given him a chance if he didn't rock my world in an earth shattering way).
> 
> 
> 
> They don't all feel the same, period.




It is simply biology, but then again apparently all men with longer than average dongs have skinny ones, no girth. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

personofinterest said:


> I don't remember who it was up thread who got all defensive about long skinny penises and gave us a science lesson about proportions. However, I have been with 2 men who are over 6' 4" tall, and both of them had tiny penises. And my body count isn't high either. If you understand Statistics, you understand that it is not very likely that both me and another female poster with low body counts would have experienced and out of proportion phenomenon if it was as rare as the science teacher would have us believe haha




Not that proportionality, the proportionality that all long penises are somehow long but skinny, no girth. I’m not defensive about it, simply a matter of biology. But, don’t mind me, I have no idea of what I am saying. 

Yes, there are those with both length and girth, as is the norm. 

Gorillas are larger in size than humans as are few other primates larger in size than humans but among all the apes, humans have the largest penis. It is not about proportionality of body size, it is this notion than those with longer penises have lack of girth, that is the proportionality issue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

To me, I don’t think any guy should really fret one way or another, and I have never had a woman assume it was too big. Evolution has a way. 

Anyway the largest sexual organ is our brain. Any guy who is self conscious about his penis should not be, it works well all the same. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I shouldnthave

Ikaika said:


> It is simply biology, but then again apparently all men with longer than average dongs have skinny ones, no girth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I never said all, I said that was a shape I did not prefer and you seemed to believe that they did not exist or were as rare as big foot.

Surely if you want to cite simple biology you must then also acknowledge the grand range of variation of the human form.

Tell me, have you ever seen someone with long thin fingers? Or are all long fingers also quite thick?

Some ****s are long and thick, some are long and very thick, and some are long, and proportionately skinny. That is a fact.

Shouldn't matter any way right? The vagina will accommodate any size and shape, and all ****s will feel the same to her right?


----------



## VladDracul

I kinda half way believe the more a lady digs you, the larger pecker she thinks you have.


----------



## Ikaika

I shouldnthave said:


> I never said all, I said that was a shape I did not prefer and you seemed to believe that they did not exist or were as rare as big foot.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely if you want to cite simple biology you must then also acknowledge the grand range of variation of the human form.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, have you ever seen someone with long thin fingers? Or are all long fingers also quite thick?
> 
> 
> 
> Some ****s are long and thick, some are long and very thick, and some are long, and proportionately skinny. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't matter any way right? The vagina will accommodate any size and shape, and all ****s will feel the same to her right?




Using a finger as an analogy is not quite accurate given that there is non-uniformity of fatty tissue between each interphalageal joint. There is uniformity of fatty tissue that exist between the erectile tissue and the dermis of the skin along the penis. 

The greater variation among penises has more to with the shape of an erect penis, which has more to with the ration of elastic to collagen fibers that makes up the erectile tissue. I am sure this would make a pretty good variability in how a penis feels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

VladDracul said:


> I kinda half way believe the more a lady digs you, the larger pecker she thinks you have.




I would agree and as such no guy really should worry what tool he owns as long as she digs it. Our brain is our largest sexual organ and that is all that really matters. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

Just be thankful, in many placental mammals (primates are an exception) the male penis has a baculum (an actual bone). This can actually be a source of pain during copulation for some females and seems to be important in stimulating pain receptors to force ovulation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uhtred

Not in my experienced

I dated a very experienced woman long ago. She even mentioned that one of her former lovers was truly huge. 

When we broke up it was definitely not because the sex was bad for either of us, and she gave every impression of greatly enjoying it (as did I). 

We have been in intermittent contact over the years. At one point, maybe 30 years later she told me that I was the best she ever had. I know it was a lie, and it was a very sweet thing for her to say, but I still think it meant that she enjoyed it. 


Sure some women enjoy really large - that's fine, preference vary. Others don't. 




UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think the consensus among women is if they experience a very large man just once, you will never be able to satisfy her if you are an Average Joe.


----------



## Ikaika

Greater discomfort for both men and women during copulation is likely less about size and more about natural lubrication. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I shouldnthave

Ikaika said:


> I would agree and as such no guy really should worry what tool he owns as long as she digs it. Our brain is our largest sexual organ and that is all that really matters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


And this I agree with completely.

Even if you deny the existence of long skinny ****s.

By the way, if ****s are always proportional, that means that there can't be guys that are average length, but above average thickness right?

All ****s are the same proportions, just some are bigger and some are smaller - do I have that correct? Because that is not the data my field research has revealed.

Just like bodies come in all shapes and sizes (not all tall guys are also stocky, not all short guys are also slight), so do penises.


----------



## Ikaika

I shouldnthave said:


> And this I agree with completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you deny the existence of long skinny ****s.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if ****s are always proportional, that means that there can't be guys that are average length, but above average thickness right?
> 
> 
> 
> All ****s are the same proportions, just some are bigger and some are smaller - do I have that correct? Because that is not the data my field research has revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like bodies come in all shapes and sizes (not all tall guys are also stocky, not all short guys are also slight), so do penises.




I would say this is accurate, but as always it all falls within Gaussian curve of ratios. I am not denying long skinny penises, I’m suggesting that these don’t tend to fall under the 68% of the curve. I don’t know how many standard deviations these would fall outside that curve whether one or two. I assumed two which places an extreme on this proportionality. I may be wrong as to where it falls out side the mean. 

Height is a great example of this. Unfortunately weight seems to have changed given our move away from hunter/gatherer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I shouldnthave

Ikaika said:


> I would say this is accurate, but as always it all falls within Gaussian curve of ratios. I am not denying long skinny penises, I’m suggesting that these don’t tend to fall under the 68% of the curve. I don’t know how many standard deviations these would fall outside that curve whether one or two. I assumed two which places an extreme on this proportionality. I may be wrong as to where it falls out side the mean.
> 
> Height is a great example of this. Unfortunately weight seems to have changed given our move away from hunter/gatherer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I do think height is a good example, because of how many fall outside of the mean. I would say a long skinny **** is about as common as a guy who is 6'3"  not many deviations from the mean.

And I stand by their shapes varying as much as bodies - even if you controlled for body fat percentage.

Think gracile vs. robust - penises come in gracile and robust as well


----------



## TAMAT

I would guess under-endowed men would rarely want to go to an orgy or swing.

Perhaps penis size has most of an effect on the man who has to see his every day. I would suppose most women don't squat over a mirror all that often so they get less daily feedback on their V's.


----------



## Ikaika

I shouldnthave said:


> I do think height is a good example, because of how many fall outside of the mean. I would say a long skinny **** is about as common as a guy who is 6'3"  not many deviations from the mean.
> 
> 
> 
> And I stand by their shapes varying as much as bodies - even if you controlled for body fat percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> Think gracile vs. robust - penises come in gracile and robust as well






So 6’3” is a above the 75%til. Ah, that is ok... you win, you have seen your share of long skinny ones, and that satisfies the curve. Got it. I’m done. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VladDracul

I wish the women would at least come up with the ideal length so I'll know where to make the cut.


----------



## Ikaika

VladDracul said:


> I wish the women would at least come up with the ideal length so I'll know where to make the cut.




You go first. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elizabeth001

VladDracul said:


> I wish the women would at least come up with the ideal length so I'll know where to make the cut.




BAHAAAAHAAA!
🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustTheWife

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm sure everyone has a different idea of what "super huge" size is, but I have to agree with the above. It's something you never forget. If you are lucky, you can keep getting it  but if not, there are always memories.


I'm happy someone understands as sometimes I think I'm weird for liking a good pounding. I mean the kind where you brace yourself for each thrust and you cant' recover before another one comes. Like when you feel you're at the breaking point and can't take it anymore and the feeling is sooo intense. Like getting the wind knocked out of you from being punched in the stomach from inside. Like you can't even think straight from it all.

Not saying that I can't enjoy "normal" sex but when you've been through that kind of pounding you never forget those times.


----------



## manwithnoname

JustTheWife said:


> I'm happy someone understands as sometimes I think I'm weird for liking a good pounding. I mean the kind where you brace yourself for each thrust and you cant' recover before another one comes. Like when you feel you're at the breaking point and can't take it anymore and the feeling is sooo intense. Like getting the wind knocked out of you from being punched in the stomach from inside. Like you can't even think straight from it all.
> 
> Not saying that I can't enjoy "normal" sex but when you've been through that kind of pounding you never forget those times.


Do all women feel this way, or just a few? Or do most feel this way but won't admit it?


----------



## ConanHub

manwithnoname said:


> Do all women feel this way, or just a few? Or do most feel this way but won't admit it?


I wouldn't let the insecurities, that this thread threatens to inflame, take root.

Women are as diverse as men and there really is no "one size fits all" ideal they all subscribe to. Pun definitely intended.

Women are also vulnerable to high levels of insecurity.

The lady you quoted is one of the most insecure women on this forum and has little to no self confidence.

She posts on this forum as an outlet for pent up emotions, nothing wrong with that, because she can't be honest with her husband or really communicate with him.

I feel sympathy for her and I'm definitely not feeling insecure about myself because I don't pack a monster downstairs and that is what she claims to love.

I really enjoy the female participation on this site but it shouldn't be an avenue to feed male insecurities.

I could be wrong about your thought process but I have felt an undercurrent in this thread that easily can attack male insecurities about something that no one can safely change.

The OP was a pretty direct shot at male insecurity and made by a female poster to boot.

Apparent validation of fear and insecurities isn't a healthy atmosphere.

I think sex talk should be fun, educational and not altogether too serious.:grin2:

Being in good shape, loving and confident are all controllable attributes and far more effective in relationships than a very large penis.


----------



## Haiku

I shouldnthave said:


> ...did he realize that he was in fact packing some heat.


That cracked me up! 😂


----------



## VladDracul

manwithnoname said:


> Do all women feel this way, or just a few? Or do most feel this way but won't admit it?


Youre a man, I assume. Do all men like a bigger azz and breast like I do? Or do most feel this way but won't admit it? Here's one rule for being happy your ability to please the chicks. As best you can, pick the ones who think your wand has magic in it and disregard the rest. Two other rules are:

a. Always hold something back.


----------



## Haiku

personofinterest said:


> I don't remember who it was up thread who got all defensive about long skinny penises and gave us a science lesson about proportions.


🤣 I’ve been reading this thread backwards...but I can guess who the Cliff Calvin is.

“You know, it’s a little known fact but the penis of the ancient Aztecs were also used as a bib and that’s how the modern tie was invented.”


----------



## Blondilocks

Haiku said:


> 🤣 I’ve been reading this thread backwards...but I can guess who the Cliff Calvin is.
> 
> “You know, it’s a little known fact but the penis of the ancient Aztecs were also used as a bib and that’s how the modern tie was invented.”



It's Cliff Clavin! 

This thread has been so educational and funny as hell. I did learn that one can say ****s (****s, ****s, ****s!) but not singular ****. Already knew that one can say bastard but not ***** - wonder if you can say *****es or *****ing? How about ****onfrise? Learned a couple of days ago that you can tell someone to piss off but don't you dare tell them to shut up or get off my lawn. Stranger and stranger.

FWIW, I wouldn't argue with a university professor.


----------



## TheBohannons

JustTheWife said:


> I'm happy someone understands as sometimes I think I'm weird for liking a good pounding. I mean the kind where you brace yourself for each thrust and you cant' recover before another one comes. Like when you feel you're at the breaking point and can't take it anymore and the feeling is sooo intense. Like getting the wind knocked out of you from being punched in the stomach from inside. Like you can't even think straight from it all.
> 
> Not saying that I can't enjoy "normal" sex but when you've been through that kind of pounding you never forget those times.


A perfect description of why size does matter.


----------



## Ikaika

The big take away is that most guys with long dongs have pencil ****s (lack of girth). 

I guess I should start whittling away at it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marc878

WilliamM said:


> The things a guy worries about as a woman slides her lips downward can include things like will she hate the hair, OMG did I fart after my last shower, I hope it doesn’t taste like pee, what should I do with my hands? And on and on.
> 
> *And personally I just don’t like getting blow jobs. So I have to figure out how to be appreciative.
> *
> And some people pass gas when they orgasm, so if they are with someone new that’s a big deal with respect to oral sex. I had a girlfriend once who was ashamed of herself for that, but I let her know I didn’t mind.
> 
> Getting used to each other is tough. I just doubt he was wondering how his penis measured up to the competition at that moment.


Get to a therapist immediately >


----------



## hairyhead

No matter what anyone posts here it's one perspective and has almost no bearing on reality.

I'm 55. When I was 21 my erection was bang on average. Sometimes slightly bigger sometimes smaller depending on when my last or gas was and how horny I was. But still average.

I had a girlfriend whose ex was bigger. She reckoned 8" or more. During and after sex she was sore enough not to enjoy it.

Whereas she orgasmed everytime with me.

Perspective.

Maybe her ex rocked somebody else's world.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think the consensus among women is if they experience a very large man just once, you will never be able to satisfy her if you are an Average Joe.


That's why I always have sex with the lights off: in case there are any complaints whatsoever, I get my 12inch stand-by friend Alejuandro from behind the cupboard, to finish the job properly.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> I am definitely no expert but I think he was saying really long ones aren't usually thin but that really long, thin ones were less prevalent and that, generally, long dongs are usually thicker as well.
> 
> No idea on this one myself.


There should probably be another thread: would you rather have a really long and thin one or a very short and thick one?

Depending how short, there probably comes a point where you are probably better off having sex standing sideways.


----------



## 269370

I shouldnthave said:


> I never said all, I said that was a shape I did not prefer and you seemed to believe that they did not exist or were as rare as big foot.
> 
> Surely if you want to cite simple biology you must then also acknowledge the grand range of variation of the human form.
> 
> Tell me, have you ever seen someone with long thin fingers? Or are all long fingers also quite thick?
> 
> Some ****s are long and thick, some are long and very thick, and some are long, and proportionately skinny. That is a fact.
> 
> Shouldn't matter any way right? The vagina will accommodate any size and shape, and all ****s will feel the same to her right?


Worst cum to worst, you can just insert 3 very long skinny fingers at once, instead of one long and skinny penis. Problem solved.


----------



## 269370

Ikaika said:


> Our brain is our largest sexual organ and that is all that really matters.


Yes, but it's not always practical to insert it into the vagina.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> I wouldn't let the insecurities, that this thread threatens to inflame, take root.


Why would anyone feel insecure about anything to do with this thread or whatever a random woman's preference is?



ConanHub said:


> Women are as diverse as men and there really is no "one size fits all" ideal they all subscribe to. Pun definitely intended.


But there *is* one size that DOES fit *all* (hint: the long and thick one).


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> But there *is* one size that DOES fit *all* (hint: the long and thick one).


Well, not in my experience which isn't a small sample size.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> Well, not in my experience which isn't a *small* sample size.


Pun intended? :wink2:

Look if you are worried about insecurities etc you just have to bring up the fact that fortunately (or unfortunately) ANY penis size and shape is attached to an *individual* and at the end of the day this will matter more than the ideal thickness.

Nobody wants a thick penis attached to a thick person. (Do the two correlate as well?) :nerd:


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> Pun intended? :wink2:
> 
> Look if you are worried about insecurities etc you just have to bring up the fact that fortunately (or unfortunately) ANY penis size and shape is attached to an *individua* and at the ned of the day this will matter more than the ideal thickness.
> 
> Nobody wants a thick penis attached to a thick person. (Do the two correlate as well?) :nerd:


Yeah. I can't help it. The dark side of the pun is stronger than the light in me I'm afraid.

I was actually worried for other TAMMers in regards to insecurities taking hold.

I'm more confident than is usually healthy in bull elephants.:wink2:


----------



## Ikaika

inmyprime said:


> Yes, but it's not always practical to insert it into the vagina.




When you are an ugly f*ck like me does not make any difference on penis size... without an enlightened woman, her brain can rarely adjust to me. My wife is enlightened. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConanHub

Ikaika said:


> When you are an ugly f*ck like me does not make any difference on penis size... without an enlightened woman, her brain can rarely adjust to me. My wife is enlightened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Aahhh.. You married a Vulcan!:smile2:


----------



## VladDracul

JustTheWife said:


> I'm happy someone understands as sometimes I think I'm weird for liking a good pounding. I mean the kind where you brace yourself for each thrust and you cant' recover before another one comes. Like when you feel you're at the breaking point and can't take it anymore and the feeling is sooo intense. Like getting the wind knocked out of you from being punched in the stomach from inside. Like you can't even think straight from it all.
> 
> Not saying that I can't enjoy "normal" sex but when you've been through that kind of pounding you never forget those times.





TheBohannons said:


> A perfect description of why size does matter.


I'm glad you cleared that up Bo. I had a hard time determining whether she was talking about sex or kick boxing competition.


----------



## minimalME

For @Blondilocks. 

Sausage Market in Rothenburg, Germany.


----------



## JustTheWife

ConanHub said:


> I wouldn't let the insecurities, that this thread threatens to inflame, take root.
> 
> Women are as diverse as men and there really is no "one size fits all" ideal they all subscribe to. Pun definitely intended.
> 
> Women are also vulnerable to high levels of insecurity.
> 
> *The lady you quoted is one of the most insecure women on this forum and has little to no self confidence.*
> 
> She posts on this forum as an outlet for pent up emotions, nothing wrong with that, because she can't be honest with her husband or really communicate with him.
> 
> I feel sympathy for her and I'm definitely not feeling insecure about myself because I don't pack a monster downstairs and that is what she claims to love.
> 
> I really enjoy the female participation on this site but it shouldn't be an avenue to feed male insecurities.
> 
> I could be wrong about your thought process but I have felt an undercurrent in this thread that easily can attack male insecurities about something that no one can safely change.
> 
> The OP was a pretty direct shot at male insecurity and made by a female poster to boot.
> 
> Apparent validation of fear and insecurities isn't a healthy atmosphere.
> 
> I think sex talk should be fun, educational and not altogether too serious.:grin2:
> 
> Being in good shape, loving and confident are all controllable attributes and far more effective in relationships than a very large penis.


My own insecuritis have nothing to do with this. I am insecure. You're right. But what does this have to do with what I physically like in sex?

I did not mean to make any men feel insecure and I'm very sorry if I did. But I didn't say anything negative about any penis size so how am i making people feel bad? If someone feels insecure because they don't have the size that i said something positive about (for myself) then I think that's being very insecure. 

Many women here say that they don't like the pain of a huge penis which might make those guys with huge ones feel insecure. Isn't it positive for those guys to know that not all women feel that way and some like to experience a huge one and can appreciate it for what it is and what it can do?

I think it's also relevant to say that this thread is in the ladies lounge. obviously men read the ladies lounge but isn't it for us to be more open? If men feel insecure by what they read in the ladies lounge then maybe they shouldn't go there. I'm sure men talk about what they like in women in teh men's clubhouse. I'm not blond but wouldn't have a problem if a man said he liked blonds, especially if it's in the men's clubhouse where men should be able to talk openly about what they like and don't like as long as they are not disrespectful.

This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to start any arguments.


----------



## JustTheWife

VladDracul said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up Bo. I had a hard time determining whether she was talking about sex or kick boxing competition.


Ha ha. that's pretty funny. I guess some of the sex i've had might have been more like kick boxing!!! But seriously I guess what was exciting for me is that I'm submissive and when the guy is huge he is fully in control of your pain and pleasure. It's his choice with each thrust if he wants to really drive it home and make me feel the pain or if he wants to slow down and ease it in. I love when the guy is fully in charge. That's to intense and intimate it's like you're giving him all of yourself.


----------



## ConanHub

JustTheWife said:


> My own insecuritis have nothing to do with this. I am insecure. You're right. But what does this have to do with what I physically like in sex?
> 
> I did not mean to make any men feel insecure and I'm very sorry if I did. But I didn't say anything negative about any penis size so how am i making people feel bad? If someone feels insecure because they don't have the size that i said something positive about (for myself) then I think that's being very insecure.
> 
> Many women here say that they don't like the pain of a huge penis which might make those guys with huge ones feel insecure. Isn't it positive for those guys to know that not all women feel that way and some like to experience a huge one and can appreciate it for what it is and what it can do?
> 
> I think it's also relevant to say that this thread is in the ladies lounge. obviously men read the ladies lounge but isn't it for us to be more open? If men feel insecure by what they read in the ladies lounge then maybe they shouldn't go there. I'm sure men talk about what they like in women in teh men's clubhouse. I'm not blond but wouldn't have a problem if a man said he liked blonds, especially if it's in the men's clubhouse where men should be able to talk openly about what they like and don't like as long as they are not disrespectful.
> 
> This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to start any arguments.


There are some negative and unhealthy processes of thought that I have observed many men travel down.

This thread, and the question asked of you by another poster, has great potential for sparking unhealthy as well as false avenues of belief in many men.

I said what I did about you because it is true and it illustrates just how human you are.

I felt it was important that you be viewed as a person with human frailties and not a walking vagina or the harbinger of many men's insecurities.

I also said I love women's input and honesty on this site.

People can tend to zero in on their fears and insecurities to the exclusion of reality and I was hoping to discourage that from happening here.

It can get lost on this site, that the people on the other side of the screen are real people with their own pain, heartaches and struggles.

I used that particular post because it looked like that zeroed in effect I was talking about was starting to gain a foothold.

There are a lot of nice ladies posting here along with you that I hope do not get the zeroed in effect done to them either.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

Let me ramp up the insecurity factory for a few guys. All men should try pegging...aka being penetrated with a strapon/strapless dildo by their mate. Being in the receiver mode will give you a very clear understanding
of what women experience. 
Here is what I have learned through my own recent experiences as we have just started pegging in the last 6 months:

We have one toy that is 7" long and 1.5 wide (tantus realdoe)
The first time we tried it, I told my wife to go SLOWLY all the way in to see if the length was ok. She did and I thought "ok, the width feels great and so does the length..game on!" Everything was going great until things got really heated and she decided to go to "pound town".......PAIN and I do mean pain brother. I now TRULY understand how important it is to get my wife warmed up first. My average penis hurts her sometimes if she isn't warmed up first. That won't be happening again.

Our other toy is a little wider and shorter.....1.8" by 5". That one takes just a little warm up (30 seconds) for me to enjoy the width and the depth is obviously no issue. She can pound as hard as she wants and with this toy it feels great. I am able to totally relax and be in the moment with her. With the larger toy, it's definitely pleasurable but I have a little hesitancy/fear to completely let go and be in the moment because of the possibility of pain. 

What I have surmised is that most women's ideal penis size (for day to day sex) is probably the size that gives their vagina the most physical pleasure while still allowing them to be fully immersed into the mental part of sex. 

Now, let me try to explain one very fascinating thing I learned via pegging. When she says "harder/pound me harder/deeper" and you are already giving her all you have, we tend to think that she wants a bigger/longer penis so how can I does she expect me to give her more? Women say that's not usually what they mean and now I get it. When my wife is pounding away, I feel the power of her lust and passion through the physical pressure of her hips/thighs slamming into me. When i ask for "more", what I really want to feel is more of her passion/lust/enthusiasm. I can feel that from the increased power of her thrusts, through the stronger grip of her hands on my hips/legs/shoulders and by the increased enthusiasm in her voice. It really has nothing to do with wanting more penis/toy. 

These are my general opinions and I would really like to hear from women here about the conclusions I've reached. 

If the guys have any questions, ask away. I have dealt with all the same thoughts you might have that go along with having a woman penetrate you. "There's no shame in my game" and I have my big boy pants on so fire away.


----------



## ConanHub

😵


----------



## chillymorn69

I am what I am said popeye the sailor man!



Although I think I a little bigger after a can of spinach!


----------



## TheBohannons

VladDracul said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up Bo. I had a hard time determining whether she was talking about sex or kick boxing competition.


No problem. It's kind of a "you had to be there thing"

We will pass on seeking clarification of the pegging post.


----------



## TheBohannons

ConanHub said:


> When couples get to middle age and beyond, I think women are just seriously happy with one that still works, standing at attention at the appropriate times.


This may be technically true, but once the vagina is no longer for bearing children, the light switch gets turned on and everything is a go. Hence the occasional "dong pounding" request.


----------



## VladDracul

Dr. Gaberdine Wurstenwul said, "My research has shown the most effective cure for a female with an obsessive and discriminating desire for large penises is marriage to a male with a large penis."


----------



## Ikaika

PigglyWiggly said:


> Let me ramp up the insecurity factory for a few guys. All men should try pegging...aka being penetrated with a strapon/strapless dildo by their mate. Being in the receiver mode will give you a very clear understanding
> 
> of what women experience.


I read this far and all I can say, NO... no thank you. But, each to his own, I don’t judge. 

Granted I don’t have insecurities or at least I did not think I should have ever been expected to have insecurities. It seems if you are too small you are supposed to be insecure. If you hare larger than normal you are supposed to be insecure (pencil ****s). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blondilocks

@PigglyWiggly, does your wife orgasm when she is pegging you? What about it turns her on? How, physically, does it turn her on? Does she prefer this to vaginal intercourse?


----------



## ConanHub

😵


----------



## Blondilocks

ConanHub said:


> 😵


Hey, Sundays are slow.:wink2: Besides, you knew someone would ask.>


----------



## Haiku

Ikaika said:


> When you are an ugly f*ck like me does not make any difference on penis size... without an enlightened woman, her brain can rarely adjust to me. My wife is enlightened.


I probably missed your point, but I think sapiosexuals are more common than many realize.


----------



## 269370

VladDracul said:


> Dr. Gaberdine Wurstenwul said, "My research has shown the most effective cure for a female with an obsessive and discriminating desire for large penises is marriage to a male with a large penis."



Hmm. My doctor would probably disagree. Dr Sausagehausen believes that it’s not the size of the penis but the volume of the vajayjay that’s most important for a satisfying sex life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika

Haiku said:


> I probably missed your point, but I think sapiosexuals are more common than many realize.




I had to look that up, did not know that was a thing. Although, not sure I qualify. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uhtred

Why is this so complicated for some people?

Presumably there is some optimal size for all women, for different women that size varies, and for different women how much range it OK varies. Some may enjoy substantially larger than average men, but there is still some optimum - I mean not a lot of women have tried to have sex with elephants. 

If I look at the toy offerings at a female-friendly sex toy shop like good vibrations, the majority of of the toys are in the fairly normal human size range - which makes a lot of sense. There are some tiny ones, and some huge ones, because some percentage of women prefer something away from average.


----------



## Ikaika

Evolution answers the preference question. If females throughout our short evolutionary history had favored large members, the average size would likely be larger than it is within the current era human population. 

Clearly females throughout time selected mates based on a lot more than what hangs between his legs. 

I never thought much about what my parents endowed me with. I never saw it as an advantage or disadvantage. The only time it became a problem was it was harder to hide those boners we all experience when going through puberty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ikaika said:


> Evolution answers the preference question. If females throughout our short evolutionary history had favored large members, the average size would likely be larger than it is within the current era human population.
> 
> Clearly females throughout time selected mates based on a lot more than what hangs between his legs.


Well let's see, so far human females have made their choices enough to make it so that adult male humans have a much bigger peen than gorillas and other large primates. Perhaps since it is such a short evolutionary history so far, we are only part way done with the genetic modifications that we as humans will end up with. A good start, to be sure.


----------



## Ikaika

Faithful Wife said:


> Well let's see, so far human females have made their choices enough to make it so that adult male humans have a much bigger peen than gorillas and other large primates. Perhaps since it is such a short evolutionary history so far, we are only part way done with the genetic modifications that we as humans will end up with. A good start, to be sure.




 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Faithful Wife

ConanHub said:


> There are some negative and unhealthy processes of thought that I have observed many men travel down.
> 
> This thread, and the question asked of you by another poster, has great potential for sparking unhealthy as well as false avenues of belief in many men.
> 
> I said what I did about you because it is true and it illustrates just how human you are.
> 
> I felt it was important that you be viewed as a person with human frailties and not a walking vagina or the harbinger of many men's insecurities.
> 
> I also said I love women's input and honesty on this site.
> 
> People can tend to zero in on their fears and insecurities to the exclusion of reality and I was hoping to discourage that from happening here.
> 
> It can get lost on this site, that the people on the other side of the screen are real people with their own pain, heartaches and struggles.
> 
> I used that particular post because it looked like that zeroed in effect I was talking about was starting to gain a foothold.
> 
> There are a lot of nice ladies posting here along with you that I hope do not get the zeroed in effect done to them either.


I like what you are trying to say. You're expressing empathy.

But the problem with that is that it encourages women to shut up and not express their real feelings so we won't hurt a mans feelings. Even just an anonymous man on the internet, women are supposed to not share their actual feelings in case some man on the internet who we don't know and will never be in a sexual situation with is offended.

Meanwhile, men have no such filter, they aren't going to say that something isn't awesome just to protect the feelings of an anonymous internet woman.

You and I have had this back and forth before on threads like this. You think men need to be protected from possibly feeling insecure, and I'm saying, why? Women are not protected from such speech. Why should men be? I think we all just need to get used to ourselves and give up our insecurities, and stop blaming them on what internet strangers are saying.


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> I like what you are trying to say. You're expressing empathy.
> 
> But the problem with that is that it encourages women to shut up and not express their real feelings so we won't hurt a mans feelings. Even just an anonymous man on the internet, women are supposed to not share their actual feelings in case some man on the internet who we don't know and will never be in a sexual situation with is offended.
> 
> Meanwhile, men have no such filter, they aren't going to say that something isn't awesome just to protect the feelings of an anonymous internet woman.
> 
> You and I have had this back and forth before on threads like this. You think men need to be protected from possibly feeling insecure, and I'm saying, why? Women are not protected from such speech. Why should men be? I think we all just need to get used to ourselves and give up our insecurities, and stop blaming them on what internet strangers are saying.


I was not trying to protect the men.

Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## VladDracul

inmyprime said:


> Hmm. My doctor would probably disagree. Dr Sausagehausen believes that it’s not the size of the penis but the volume of the vajayjay that’s most important for a satisfying sex life.


There will always be friction in these studies. I honestly don't know all the ins and outs of what people prefer but the answer has to lie somewhere between the penis and the vajayjay.


----------



## Blondilocks

VladDracul said:


> There will always be friction in these studies. I honestly don't know all the ins and outs of what people prefer but the answer has to lie somewhere between the penis and the vajayjay.


:rofl:As he said with a straight face. What we really need is a pic of FaithfulWife's penis pic wall. 

Ah, penis threads - the gift that keeps on giving.:smthumbup:


----------



## Elizabeth001

Yep...should have called it the never ending penis thread. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

Elizabeth001 said:


> Yep...should have called it the never ending penis thread. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a rather LARGE penis thread and getting longer every moment!!!!


----------



## Ikaika

ConanHub said:


> This is a rather LARGE penis thread and getting longer every moment!!!!




209 mm = a little more than 8 inches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sokillme

Faithful Wife said:


> Well let's see, so far human females have made their choices enough to make it so that adult male humans have a much bigger peen than gorillas and other large primates. Perhaps since it is such a short evolutionary history so far, we are only part way done with the genetic modifications that we as humans will end up with. A good start, to be sure.


This thread wins the whole board. It's HARD to imagine better! We can all go home now! :grin2:

Can we combined this thread with the pee drinking thread.


----------



## 23cm

Ikaika said:


> 209 mm = a little more than 8 inches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


And, that would be 20cm...just three cm short of me. 

>


----------



## VladDracul

Ikaika said:


> 209 mm = a little more than 8 inches.





23cm said:


> And, that would be 20cm...just three cm short of me.


Where y'all live, do they charge you pole tax.


----------



## Middle of Everything

ConanHub said:


> This is a rather LARGE penis thread and getting longer every moment!!!!


Eventually it will stop growing. Then it will just be a big mess after that.


----------



## Ikaika

VladDracul said:


> Where y'all live, do they charge you pole tax.




I live in the US, but understand the metric system (a matter of profession) better than the imperial system. Needless to say, I will not dignify my cm measurement as it is not important other than if we want to use each post as a measurement of a mm, we are not there yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

Just guessing the most common racial posters on TAM, white (non-Hispanic) or African American. The average for the former group 14.5 cm the latter 14.75cm. 

Do these numbers help put cm numbers in perspective?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Middle of Everything

This thread keeps going and the title will have to be changed to John Holmes.


----------



## Elizabeth001

I’m never going to be able to enjoy another thread like this again. This one was just huge. 

🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’m never going to be able to enjoy another thread like this again. This one was just huge.
> 
> 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha!!! This thread has ruined you for other penis threads!!!

At least you can always have the memory of how amazingly large this penis post Ing was!>

Too much fun for a Sunday evening...


----------



## CharlieParker

Ikaika said:


> Just guessing the most common racial posters on TAM, white (non-Hispanic) or African American. The average for the former group 14.5 cm the latter 14.75cm.
> 
> Do these numbers help put cm numbers in perspective?


I like the metric system, just sayin’.


----------



## Elizabeth001

ConanHub said:


> Hahaha!!! This thread has ruined you for other penis threads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At least you can always have the memory of how amazingly large this penis post Ing was!>
> 
> 
> 
> Too much fun for a Sunday evening...




QFT!!

🤣🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Middle of Everything said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rather LARGE penis thread and getting longer every moment!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually it will stop growing. Then it will just be a big mess after that.
Click to expand...

But at least after that we can finally put this thread to sleep.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

Blondilocks said:


> @PigglyWiggly, does your wife orgasm when she is pegging you? What about it turns her on? How, physically, does it turn her on? Does she prefer this to vaginal intercourse?


Yes, she does orgasm from it. The Tantus realdoe has a a part (bulb) that gets inserted into her vagina and the whole dildo vibrates. The bulb vibrates against her gspot and thrusting changes the intensity of that vibration. Each thrust also puts pressure on her clitoris so physically, she gets a lot of stimulation that she can control by how hard/fast she thrusts. The first toy we bought for this did not do much for her physically so that's why we bought the realdoe. 

Mentally, she gets very turned on by making me feel good. She finds being able to control my pleasure very erotic. It has been very entertaining to watch her enjoy the power dynamic of having that control as well. She knows the thrusting is going to stimulate her clit and gspot so it's funny watching her getting excited before we start. She now understands why guys just can't wait to shove their penis into something at times. So, as you can imagine, it's been enlightening for both of us to experience sex from the other's perspective.

She does not prefer this to vaginal sex. It's just an additional dish we've added to the buffet tray of options we enjoy.

We are not into femdom or anything like that. This is like, "let's go Greek (our term for anal)" "ok, you on bottom or me?" It's like oral, I do you and you do me.

For me, it has been a great ego booster. My wife loves that I am confident enough in my own masculinity to be so open minded to things like this. Many men are confident when they have control and power. I maintain my confidence when she has the control/power as well. This makes me more attractive to her. I am not gay/bi and have zero leanings that way. I don't want to wear women's panties or any of that stuff. I enjoy being the man and her the woman. This is basically like swapping positions and adding a toy.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

PigglyWiggly said:


> Yes, she does orgasm from it. The Tantus realdoe has a a part (bulb) that gets inserted into her vagina and the whole dildo vibrates. The bulb vibrates against her gspot and thrusting changes the intensity of that vibration. Each thrust also puts pressure on her clitoris so physically, she gets a lot of stimulation that she can control by how hard/fast she thrusts. The first toy we bought for this did not do much for her physically so that's why we bought the realdoe.
> 
> Mentally, she gets very turned on by making me feel good. She finds being able to control my pleasure very erotic. It has been very entertaining to watch her enjoy the power dynamic of having that control as well. She knows the thrusting is going to stimulate her clit and gspot so it's funny watching her getting excited before we start. She now understands why guys just can't wait to shove their penis into something at times. So, as you can imagine, it's been enlightening for both of us to experience sex from the other's perspective.
> 
> She does not prefer this to vaginal sex. It's just an additional dish we've added to the buffet tray of options we enjoy.
> 
> We are not into femdom or anything like that. This is like, "let's go Greek (our term for anal)" "ok, you on bottom or me?" It's like oral, I do you and you do me.
> 
> For me, it has been a great ego booster. My wife loves that I am confident enough in my own masculinity to be so open minded to things like this. Many men are confident when they have control and power. I maintain my confidence when she has the control/power as well. This makes me more attractive to her. I am not gay/bi and have zero leanings that way. I don't want to wear women's panties or any of that stuff. I enjoy being the man and her the woman. This is basically like swapping positions and adding a toy.


Its ok if you are gay or bi, we accept you Piggly.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Its ok if you are gay or bi, we accept you Piggly.


Thank you. It wasn't to imply that it wouldn't be ok. My point was to reassure some men that might have an interest in this activity that a guy can enjoy butt stimulation and not have the slightest attraction to men. Many men are interested in butt play but have been raised to believe that it makes them gay/bi to even be interested and that being gay/bi is really bad. 

I just remembered an amusing comment from my wife. "Damn, this thrusting is a lot of work!" She now understands why me lying back and doing nothing while receiving a bj/hj is such a strong orgasm. If nothing else, I am getting more appreciative bjs >


----------



## Lostinthought61

ConanHub said:


> This is a rather LARGE penis thread and getting longer every moment!!!!


As an extension to this thread can we talk about all the very expensive cars we men own.....lol


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

PigglyWiggly said:


> Thank you. It wasn't to imply that it wouldn't be ok. My point was to reassure some men that might have an interest in this activity that a guy can enjoy butt stimulation and not have the slightest attraction to men. Many men are interested in butt play but have been raised to believe that it makes them gay/bi to even be interested and that being gay/bi is really bad.
> 
> I just remembered an amusing comment from my wife. "Damn, this thrusting is a lot of work!" She now understands why me lying back and doing nothing while receiving a bj/hj is such a strong orgasm. If nothing else, I am getting more appreciative bjs >


I can only envy you guys that can orgasm to a BJ. I did it once in my life and never again. :frown2:


----------



## PigglyWiggly

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I can only envy you guys that can orgasm to a BJ. I did it once in my life and never again. :frown2:


Man that has been a freaking journey for me. I am a giver and can hardly get out of my own head to just receive pleasure without giving anything. I used to not even care about bjs but my wife has helped my get through my own hang ups. Bjs used to be very stressful because I knew I wasn't going to have an orgasm. Now, it has become much easier. It's not most likely but it is more likely than before that i'll have an orgasm. The best change is that it's no biggie if I don't. I just enjoy the ride.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

PigglyWiggly said:


> Man that has been a freaking journey for me. I am a giver and can hardly get out of my own head to just receive pleasure without giving anything. I used to not even care about bjs but my wife has helped my get through my own hang ups. Bjs used to be very stressful because I knew I wasn't going to have an orgasm. Now, it has become much easier. It's not most likely but it is more likely than before that i'll have an orgasm. The best change is that it's no biggie if I don't. I just enjoy the ride.


I think that is exactly my problem...I have a feeling its more a psychological thing than anything else. They feel good, not as good as PIV, but just can't get out of my own head or something to fully enjoy it.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think that is exactly my problem...I have a feeling its more a psychological thing than anything else. They feel good, not as good as PIV, but just can't get out of my own head or something to fully enjoy it.


I think I am a giver because I didn't really get a chance to receive love as a child. My parents didn't tell us they loved us and we weren't given any kind of physical affection. I didn't see my dad compliment my mom, show her affection or vice versa. All I ever saw was taking. I believe I get in my own head because I do not believe that I am worthy of receiving so much attention and it makes me uncomfortable to "take" something from someone. 

My wife has explained to me and shown me that she gets off on giving me pleasure with bjs. She has explained that if I want to be a giver, give her the pleasure she receives by allowing her to please me. I have to give her the trust that she is doing a bj because it feels good to me, she gets off on that pleasure and it makes her feel good as a woman to be able to rock her man's world. I am really learning to enjoy receiving pleasure and being the "taker" because I trust her motives and sincerity. It's a 2 steps forward one back progression but it's working. Work on it brother. A relaxed and out of your head bj orgasm is AWESOME! Hopefully, she will enjoy seeing you lose your mind for a moment while trusting her to care for you while you are losing your mind


----------



## uhtred

Agree, though evolution can produce all sorts of strange traits as part of mate competition. Peacocks as the obvious example, but there are lots of others. 

Its actually really sad to be a member of a species that gets into one of these mate-selection arms races (picturing a few million years from now when the average male has a penis that is 50% of his body mass.....:surprise:

Then there is the risk of plastic surgery and genetic manipulation helping things along.










Faithful Wife said:


> Well let's see, so far human females have made their choices enough to make it so that adult male humans have a much bigger peen than gorillas and other large primates. Perhaps since it is such a short evolutionary history so far, we are only part way done with the genetic modifications that we as humans will end up with. A good start, to be sure.


----------



## uhtred

I like to use gay / lesbian for people who exclusively have sex with others of the same gender, Bi for people who have sex with both genders, and "straight" for people who have sex only with the opposite gender.

I don't see male receptive anal as gay if it is done with a woman. From what I know oral sex is actually more common among gay males than anal sex, but if we start counting receptive oral as gay, things get pretty confusing. 

Both those are activities where bigger isn't always better .... to get back towards the topic. 




UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Its ok if you are gay or bi, we accept you Piggly.


----------



## VladDracul

I'm just speculating Uhtred, but I would think if two gay guys decide to do both oral and anal they'd want to get the oral part over with first.


----------



## Middle of Everything

VladDracul said:


> I'm just speculating Uhtred, but I would think if two gay guys decide to do both oral and anal they'd want to get the oral part over with first.


----------



## Laurentium

> Can we talk about penis size??


It looks like the answer is: yes we can!


----------



## 269370

VladDracul said:


> I'm just speculating Uhtred, but I would think if two gay guys decide to do both oral and anal they'd want to get the oral part over with first.



Depends if you are more into chocolate or vanilla sauce. Or both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred

I'm happy with whatever floats someone's boat, but that doesn't mean that I want to go sailing in the same lake. 




VladDracul said:


> I'm just speculating Uhtred, but I would think if two gay guys decide to do both oral and anal they'd want to get the oral part over with first.


----------



## 269370

PigglyWiggly said:


> Thank you. It wasn't to imply that it wouldn't be ok. My point was to reassure some men that might have an interest in this activity that a guy can enjoy butt stimulation and not have the slightest attraction to men. Many men are interested in butt play but have been raised to believe that it makes them gay/bi to even be interested and that being gay/bi is really bad.



Yeah no, I don’t think butt play is unusual for straight men. There are lots of nerve endings and the prostate gland etc. Plus if wife likes butt stuff (and she is not a homosexual man. I think.) then it’s not unusual for a guy to like it too.
I think I personally wouldn’t find it especially gay being ****ed with a strap on dildo but I worry that I couldn’t resist the urge to then suck her off...

Btw why do you think the roles are ‘reversed’ that way? You do know we are talking about two very different holes. If you want to reverse the roles, you have to ask someone to drill a hole and stick a vajayjay onto you. Having sex with your intestines is not the equivalent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika

https://youtu.be/EP5LwZd9Xqo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PigglyWiggly

inmyprime said:


> Yeah no, I don’t think butt play is unusual for straight men. There are lots of nerve endings and the prostate gland etc. Plus if wife likes butt stuff (and she is not a homosexual man. I think.) then it’s not unusual for a guy to like it too.
> I think I personally wouldn’t find it especially gay being ****ed with a strap on dildo but I worry that I couldn’t resist the urge to then suck her off...
> 
> Btw why do you think the roles are ‘reversed’ that way? You do know we are talking about two very different holes. If you want to reverse the roles, you have to ask someone to drill a hole and stick a vajayjay onto you. Having sex with your intestines is not the equivalent!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have anal with my wife so we can compare the experiences. A lot of the power dynamic switch is comparable regardless of the anal/vagina differences. YMMV


----------



## Anonymous07

Laurentium said:


> It looks like the answer is: yes we can!


Yes and have the thread keep going and going... 

I always kind of laugh about this topic. The nerve endings in a woman's vagina that make piv sex feel good are all within about 2 inches of the opening, so the guy's length really does not matter. Girth might, but length makes basically no difference at all.


----------



## 269370

PigglyWiggly said:


> I have anal with my wife so we can compare the experiences. A lot of the power dynamic switch is comparable regardless of the anal/vagina differences. YMMV




No I got it. I could never really do the power dynamic switch very well. I don’t think it’s to do with insecurity, just don’t feel ‘myself’ unless I’m ‘driving it’.
Maybe I should try and find a proper dominatrix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly

Anonymous07 said:


> Yes and have the thread keep going and going...
> 
> I always kind of laugh about this topic. The nerve endings in a woman's vagina that make piv sex feel good are all within about 2 inches of the opening, so the guy's length really does not matter. Girth might, but length makes basically no difference at all.


I would agree if it weren't for the cervix area being stimulated that my wife enjoys sometimes. I need length for that. Sometimes I can't reach it depending on how her uterus is tilted. Most of the time I only need the few inches needed to reach her gspot as she enjoys that the most if we are talking internal stimulation. I do think width is more important to my wife.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

inmyprime said:


> No I got it. I could never really do the power dynamic switch very well. I don’t think it’s to do with insecurity, just don’t feel ‘myself’ unless I’m ‘driving it’.
> Maybe I should try and find a proper dominatrix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOooo. You can "top from the bottom". I think this is what it's called. I do it most of the time with my wife. I tell her how hard, fast, when, what to wear etc. I am in control Now, my wife will at times get very turned on by my dominance in this mode and start to get very aggressive. Let's face it, you gotta be secure in yourself to be dominant when you are about to get pegged in the butt. When you see your gal get that very sexual look in her eyes and you can tell just how hot she has gotten and what she wants to do to you, I think you will gladly swap that dynamic for a moment. 

It's not for everyone but it's something I think many should at least consider as it can be a lot of fun and enlightening.


----------



## 269370

PigglyWiggly said:


> NOooo. You can "top from the bottom". I think this is what it's called. I do it most of the time with my wife. I tell her how hard, fast, when, what to wear etc. I am in control Now, my wife will at times get very turned on by my dominance in this mode and start to get very aggressive. Let's face it, you gotta be secure in yourself to be dominant when you are about to get pegged in the butt. When you see your gal get that very sexual look in her eyes and you can tell just how hot she has gotten and what she wants to do to you, I think you will gladly swap that dynamic for a moment.
> 
> It's not for everyone but it's something I think many should at least consider as it can be a lot of fun and enlightening.


Haha, but how can you 'top form the bottom' if you are biting into a red rubber ball and wearing a neck brace? I like your perspectives on how to be properly dominant. :grin2:


----------



## PigglyWiggly

inmyprime said:


> Haha, but how can you 'top form the bottom' if you are biting into a red rubber ball and wearing a neck brace? I like your perspectives on how to be properly dominant. :grin2:


Haha I am not sure and am learning as I go. With only starting this 6 months ago. I have much to learn but just wanted to share my own experiences.


----------



## Ikaika

PigglyWiggly said:


> I would agree if it weren't for the cervix area being stimulated that my wife enjoys sometimes. I need length for that. Sometimes I can't reach it depending on how her uterus is tilted. Most of the time I only need the few inches needed to reach her gspot as she enjoys that the most if we are talking internal stimulation. I do think width is more important to my wife.




What? The cervix has no direct sensory nerve endings, so any discomfort will feel more like pressure and cramping.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

Anonymous07 said:


> Yes and have the thread keep going and going...
> 
> 
> 
> I always kind of laugh about this topic. The nerve endings in a woman's vagina that make piv sex feel good are all within about 2 inches of the opening, so the guy's length really does not matter. Girth might, but length makes basically no difference at all.




That’s ok, 90% of the nerve ending associated with sexual pleasure for men’s penises are located on the glans as opposed to being along the shaft. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PigglyWiggly

Ikaika said:


> What? The cervix has no direct sensory nerve endings, so any discomfort will feel more like pressure and cramping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You are in for a pleasant surprise


----------



## Ikaika

PigglyWiggly said:


> You are in for a pleasant surprise




No, my wife is never in for that pleasant surprise. But, I guess each to his/her own. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharlieParker

Anonymous07 said:


> Yes and have the thread keep going and going...
> 
> I always kind of laugh about this topic. The nerve endings in a woman's vagina that make piv sex feel good are all within about 2 inches of the opening, so the guy's length really does not matter. Girth might, but length makes basically no difference at all.


OMG!!! Hi!

* waves madly * 

On topic, I’ve been told girth matters, as does a sense of humor. I’m 0 for 3.


----------



## Ikaika

CharlieParker said:


> OMG!!! Hi!
> 
> * waves madly *
> 
> On topic, I’ve been told girth matters, as does a sense of humor. I’m 0 for 3.




Yes, sense of humor... best answer to this thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Ikaika said:


> CharlieParker said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Hi!
> 
> * waves madly *
> 
> On topic, I’ve been told girth matters, as does a sense of humor. I’m 0 for 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sense of humor... best answer to this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Everyone loves a good laugh, preferably before you take your pants off.


----------



## Elizabeth001

I enjoy cervical stimulation when it’s done well and I suppose that does require some length, although I don’t think I’m overly deep. 

Secondly, every time I see @PigglyWiggly now, I think pegglyweggly. Sorry but the shoe sorta fits 🤣

ETA for correct tag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Elizabeth001 said:


> I enjoy cervical stimulation when it’s done well and I suppose that does require some length, although I don’t think I’m overly deep.
> 
> Secondly, every time I see @PigglyWiggly now, I think pegglyweggly. Sorry but the shoe sorta fits 🤣
> 
> ETA for correct tag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My autocorrect keeps changing it to PooglyWoogly. Dunno why.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tberry

Sunsmiles77 said:


> My ex-husband was, shall we say, huge. The sex was great, the marriage horrible. My present hubby? Not so well endowed but the sex is even better because there is love and tenderness involved. Size is more psychological for some. It turned me on that he (my ex) was big but it didn't make up for his selfishness, womanizing or narcissism ( he needed to hear constantly in the bedroom how much I wanted it- his big penis- instead of how much I wanted him and what he was going to do with it to me. No love, just screwing, whereas my present hubby is vocal with loving words and I'm so much more aroused to know how he feels about me). I've reached my "O" far more times with my present hubby than with my ex with his big one.
> Size isn't everything. In fact, it's really not very important and women wouldn't even discuss it if guys didn't make it such a ,pardon me, big thing about it lol!


OMG it feels like I literally wrote your reply word for word. Except that I'm not married to my current guy but I'll tell you this, it is exactly like you said. We've been together for a few months now and I don't even think about his size anymore. It's a non issue. Our sex life is incredible. I'm in such a better place now!


----------



## ConanHub

Sunsmiles77 said:


> My ex-husband was, shall we say, huge. The sex was great, the marriage horrible. My present hubby? Not so well endowed but the sex is even better because there is love and tenderness involved. Size is more psychological for some. It turned me on that he (my ex) was big but it didn't make up for his selfishness, womanizing or narcissism ( he needed to hear constantly in the bedroom how much I wanted it- his big penis- instead of how much I wanted him and what he was going to do with it to me. No love, just screwing, whereas my present hubby is vocal with loving words and I'm so much more aroused to know how he feels about me). I've reached my "O" far more times with my present hubby than with my ex with his big one.
> Size isn't everything. In fact, it's really not very important and women wouldn't even discuss it if guys didn't make it such a ,pardon me, big thing about it lol!


QFT. Totally agree.


----------



## Ikaika

Brain is not only largest sex organ but the most important. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SunCMars

This thread will not....


Get cold feet.
Shrink from sight.
Will not die down.
Hide it's hard head.
Shrivel up and go away.
Go low and crawl under a rock.
It needs a lady to shame it to sleep.
It needs a woman to put it to bed.
It needs a spasm to come clean.
It needs to come to its senses.
It needs a kick to nut it off.
It needs a happy ending.

Good Night, Alice!


----------



## Ikaika

Sunsmiles77 said:


> I think guys can be obsessed with it. Even my ex wanted to know how impressed I was, how much I wanted it, he did have a large one and was STILL insecure about it. Goodness, if it wasn't big enough your kids wouldn't be here lol! It's big enough to get the job done is all that matters guys lol!




Insecurity is not about size of one’s penis, it is about the ones’ mindset (a matter of one’s brain). Mine is larger than most but I am not insecure about it at all. I am pretty sure there are guys who are average or a little smaller than average who are insecure and some who are not. And, no one should really care but those of interest (a couple who shares this intimacy). 

I will say it again, the most important and largest sexual organ, your brain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TJW

Sunsmiles77 said:


> Goodness, if it wasn't big enough your kids wouldn't be here lol! It's big enough to get the job done is all that matters guys lol!


"the job"..... that's quite an intriguing subject....interesting that here, on this voluminous thread, the basis for the insecurity is described.

It's the old basic story..... women want men for nesting and childbirth. They are, by and large, more interested in security, and provision from the man. While, the man is more interested in significance.....

She is perfectly willing to forego sexual prowess in the man, if he is a good man who loves her and his family, and places high priority on their comfort and safety. His penis is "big enough" if she can have the rest of the man be kind and caring.

While the man wants, more than anything else in life, to be his wife's "hero". He would gladly forego any love, any service, any kind treatment his wife could bring to him, if only she would admire him and want to have sex with him, as her "best". To him, all the marital, nesting, and progenitive aspects of the relationship, while not totally unimportant, are in a distant "second place".

Her security is not related to the length or girth of his privy member, rather to the depth and capacity of his compassion and sacrificial nature.
His significance is heavily related to her approval, or disapproval, of his bed performance.


----------



## ConanHub

Sunsmiles77 said:


> I think guys can be obsessed with it. Even my ex wanted to know how impressed I was, how much I wanted it, he did have a large one and was STILL insecure about it. Goodness, if it wasn't big enough your kids wouldn't be here lol! It's big enough to get the job done is all that matters guys lol!


Yup. Mrs. Conan's first husband had a horse in his pants. She was married to him for two years and been with me almost 27 and married for almost 23.

Her sexual satisfaction isn't even in the same universe 🌌 in comparison.


----------



## NobodySpecial

ConanHub said:


> Yup. Mrs. Conan's first husband had a horse in his pants. She was married to him for two years and been with me almost 27 and married for almost 23.
> 
> Her sexual satisfaction isn't even in the same universe 🌌 in comparison.


So she says.  Just kidding! Dunno. I had to.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> Yup. Mrs. Conan's first husband had a horse in his pants. She was married to him for two years and been with me almost 27 and married for almost 23.
> 
> 
> 
> Her sexual satisfaction isn't even in the same universe  in comparison.



Did she show you videos to demonstrate how bad the sex was with her previous guy? 

The best thing is to make her orgasm so hard that she gets amnesia and forgets any previous encounters altogether.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> Did she show you videos to demonstrate how bad the sex was with her previous guy?
> 
> The best thing is to make her orgasm so hard that she gets amnesia and forgets any previous encounters altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Halfway through our first week together, she was making animal noises and having seizure level orgasms that were so intense, her entire body convulsed and saliva was flying out of her mouth as she made incoherent noises.

She has always been pretty honest and straight with me as well and I definitely got the picture that hubby #1 didn't get the job done in more than one area.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I truly am greatly entertained by this thread. Bits of great info are scattered throughout, don't get me wrong.

Overall there is much ado about nothing......but I could be wrong, sometimes am.

SunCMars cracks me up. 

Peace and enjoyment to all 😊


----------



## Tberry

I had no idea this thread would be so popular lol. It's irrelevant to me now as I'm much happier with my new man than I ever was with my STBXH. He knows how to please me and the connection we have is intense! And his penis is just fine


----------



## sokillme

Tberry said:


> I had no idea this thread would be so popular lol. It's irrelevant to me now as I'm much happier with my new man than I ever was with my STBXH. He knows how to please me and the connection we have is intense! And his penis is just fine


I get where you are saying but just don't tell him it's fine. Just right, perfect, great - sounds about right. Just fine - sounds blah. Just saying.


----------



## Anonymous07

PigglyWiggly said:


> I would agree if it weren't for the cervix area being stimulated that my wife enjoys sometimes. I need length for that. Sometimes I can't reach it depending on how her uterus is tilted. Most of the time I only need the few inches needed to reach her gspot as she enjoys that the most if we are talking internal stimulation. I do think width is more important to my wife.


??? 

Hitting the cervix is uncomfortable. It would cause cramping and/or pain, but definitely not pleasure. I hate when my husband hits my cervix. Ouch.


----------



## I shouldnthave

Anonymous07 said:


> ???
> 
> Hitting the cervix is uncomfortable. It would cause cramping and/or pain, but definitely not pleasure. I hate when my husband hits my cervix. Ouch.


For me.... Bumping it when he is thrusting hurts, and it's not just a cramping feeling, it can give me sharp pains....

But - sometimes (I am sure it depends where I am in my cycle as that affects cervix location), some gentle "pressing" feels good. Like if he goes really deep and just kinda stays there. Or if I am on top in a position that allows super deep penetration.

That said, I have a very ahh.... Sexually active friend that I talk about this stuff with. She enjoys her cervix getting bumped.

But I think most women, in most circumstances, find having their cervix bumped unpleasant.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

I shouldnthave said:


> For me.... Bumping it when he is thrusting hurts, and it's not just a cramping feeling, it can give me sharp pains....
> 
> But - sometimes (I am sure it depends where I am in my cycle as that affects cervix location), some gentle "pressing" feels good. Like if he goes really deep and just kinda stays there. Or if I am on top in a position that allows super deep penetration.
> 
> That said, I have a very ahh.... Sexually active friend that I talk about this stuff with. She enjoys her cervix getting bumped.
> 
> But I think most women, in most circumstances, find having their cervix bumped unpleasant.


Just like everything else, we all have beautiful differences.


----------



## Suspicious1

uhtred said:


> I like to use gay / lesbian for people who exclusively have sex with others of the same gender, Bi for people who have sex with both genders, and "straight" for people who have sex only with the opposite gender.
> 
> I don't see male receptive anal as gay if it is done with a woman. From what I know oral sex is actually more common among gay males than anal sex, but if we start counting receptive oral as gay, things get pretty confusing.
> 
> Both those are activities where bigger isn't always better .... to get back towards the topic.


I recall reading sone study about gay men having huge penis some years ago. I thought how cruel nature can be. I also knew a woman friend who use to hang out with this transvestite who would consume laxatives almost daily because of some huge dong dude went medieval on him! 

So I can surely see gay men only wanting to do b.js things can get down right dangerous!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10410197/

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

I shouldnthave said:


> For me.... Bumping it when he is thrusting hurts, and it's not just a cramping feeling, it can give me sharp pains....
> 
> 
> 
> But - sometimes (I am sure it depends where I am in my cycle as that affects cervix location), some gentle "pressing" feels good. Like if he goes really deep and just kinda stays there. Or if I am on top in a position that allows super deep penetration.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I have a very ahh.... Sexually active friend that I talk about this stuff with. She enjoys her cervix getting bumped.
> 
> 
> 
> But I think most women, in most circumstances, find having their cervix bumped unpleasant.




Perhaps I’m the weirdo...it wouldn’t surprise me (), BUT...not sure I would use the word MOST here. 

Cowgirl grinding? 

Pound Town?

Not saying that some women might not enjoy but “most” don’t? I’m super confused now. 

It’s sorta like anal for me I suppose. It’s all about how it’s done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I shouldnthave

Elizabeth001 said:


> Perhaps I’m the weirdo...it wouldn’t surprise me (), BUT...not sure I would use the word MOST here.
> 
> Cowgirl grinding?
> 
> Pound Town?
> 
> Not saying that some women might not enjoy but “most” don’t? I’m super confused now.
> 
> It’s sorta like anal for me I suppose. It’s all about how it’s done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I enjoy all of that, and love the kind of pounding that takes all my power to brace against. Kinda like the topic of this thread, when it comes to length there is too much of a good thing for me. 

But a guy has to be well above average in length to make it an issue for me. Perhaps for you, your cervix is getting a pounding when you get slammed, for me, he's gotta be in the 8"+ range before my cervix is taking the brunt.

It's not only about how it's done, it has to do a lot with individual anatomy.


----------



## Etomidate

Tberry said:


> Ok ladies... I am newly separated, soon to be divorced from my cheating soon to be ex husband. We were together 11 years and he was very well endowed. My new man while is excellent at pleasing me, has a much smaller penis. There's just no comparison. While the sex feels good, I'm not sure he's going to be able to get me to finish with just penetration. We've tried a few different positions and it does feel good, but not orgasm good. Luckily he is very attentive in other areas and does get me off, but I wonder if he is self conscious about his size. I gave him a BJ last night for the first time (we've only had sex 4 times so far) and he just seemed very tense. I can only wonder if he was wondering what I thought of his penis. I didn't mention it for fear of embarrassment, and gave him a pretty damn good BJ, so I would hope he can tell I'm not bothered by it. I also realized that our vaginas are magic in that even tho he may be smaller, it didn't really feel much different than my ex. Does size really matter??


It has been my experience that when a woman falls in love with a man, the penis size, circumcised/uncircumcised thing goes completely out of the window. It might matter for hook-ups and short term relationships, but for long-term relationships and marriage, it seems to have very little impact. I am exactly average: between 5-5.25 inches x 3.75 inches. I had my share of women before marriage and it was never even brought up in conversation. My wife is on the smaller side, vaginally speaking, to the point that my size sometimes hurt her if she is not very well lubricated.


----------

